# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Talk Desi

## Endurer

Bored? lets talk it out. This topic is about nothing (like seinfeld :greedy :Smile:  so you can post whatever you wsh to. Just try to be nice and follow the global rules of DesiTwist.

So people, whats up?

Note: This topic succeeds chit chat whats up.

----------


## spotlesssoul

And here am i to give it a start.. Phew after a very long time indeed.. I though have been a silent reader throughout but didn't participate..  :Smile: 

Asslam-o-alaikum everyone 

Kesay hain sab??:hug; Aur kya ho raha hai aaj kal??Chutiyaan kesi jaa rahee hain sab kee??Enjoy kiyaa iss baar ke bore hotey he guzaar deen sari?:thinking; Aur iss baar ki vacations main kya koi khaas waqiya jo waqo'o pazer hua ho aap ki zindagi main...  :Smile: 

Allah ki panah main,Uss ki amaan main hamesha khush rahain sab

----------


## Shikari

wasai bohat garmi hai aaj lol

----------


## spotlesssoul

Yahan tow ziada garmi nahi aaj?:thinking; Aap kahan hotey hain bro?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hey Hira darling:hug2; welcome back :Big Grin: 

good to see u here :Smile: 

How r u?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww...sweet siso :hug; How're you doing janab?? Main theek Alhamdullilah  :Smile:  Aap sunayey kya chal raha hai aaj kal?:thinking;

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello everyone...Welcome bak Hira dear:hug2;...very nice to c u after such a long time
Ap batao ap kaisi ho aur apki family and life kaisi hai :Smile:  And hows ur health

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aww Yaasira sis :$ Alhamdullilah all fine here  :Smile:  And i was really amazed to see that you still have an idea abt my health :$ Well it's fine..dun you worry  :Smile:  You tell me..what are you up to these days??

----------


## friendlygal786

Good 2 kno u r well sis..im fine also and just bz wit job and classes these days--Nothing special going on here... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Aww...sweet siso :hug; How're you doing janab?? Main theek Alhamdullilah  Aap sunayey kya chal raha hai aaj kal?:thinking;


Im fine thanks :Smile:  Allah ka shukar hai...

aaj kal kuch khaas nai...bas work work and WORK! hehe :Stick Out Tongue: 

tum sunao:hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam..im fine too :Smile: 

wats up?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much...at the moment...wat abt u...

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis and Naila...kaise ho ap log  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im fine  :Smile:  how r u yassu sis?

----------


## RAHEN

me theek hoon yassi..how ru...

----------


## friendlygal786

im fine...wat r u guys upto these days

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Good to hear dat:hug2;

Hum to tayario me lage howe hain...yahan Monday ko schools/college start ho rahe hena :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

really...good
yahaan par bhi 2 weeks main college start ho raha hai..vacation bohut jaldi guzar gayi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan..sab yehi kehte hain..ke is saal to pata hi nai chala..vacation ka:s

----------


## friendlygal786

u said u were going to PAK...u didnt go?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...nai hum nahi gae... :Frown:  its very expensive:s

----------


## friendlygal786

yea it is expensive if u hav a large family...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah...we are MASHALLAH a large family

----------


## friendlygal786

mashALLAH...so r u planning to go anytime soon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yes..in december :Smile:  inshAllah..

----------


## Shikari

kia farigh baatein ho rahi hain..kahaani ghar ghar ki :S..

----------


## friendlygal786

farigh baatein...tho ap hi koi achi baat suna dain  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

colgate phir sai 10 rupee ka hogaya lolzzz...yeh hoti hai achi baat  :Big Grin: ..hahahah

----------


## crazy_guy

lagay raho shikari ...

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum all of ya...

how r u all

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wsalam Aapi :Smile: 

Mujhe zukaam ho raha hai:s ...

aap sunao ap kaisi hain?

----------


## RAHEN

me theek hoon...laziness feel ho rahi hai...

kab se zukaam hai...hve u taken medicine...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe allergy hena..to uski wajah se hogaya hai...jab b apne kamre ki safai karti hoon zukaam hojata hai :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

wear something on ur nose...before u do...and avoid carpets...mere chote bhai ko bhi yehi hai...thats why ...we dont keep carpets...only tiles...

----------


## friendlygal786

hello sab ko  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

hi meri taraf sai..aur mere kaprai dhoo k iron kardiye haina lolzzz...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> wear something on ur nose...before u do...and avoid carpets...mere chote bhai ko bhi yehi hai...thats why ...we dont keep carpets...only tiles...


dats a great idea :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

waisai bohat garmi hai aaj..

----------


## friendlygal786

yahaan tho sardi shuru ho gayi hai...

----------


## Shikari

thori idher donate kardo sardii..lolzz

----------


## glimmering_candle

lol 
hum bhi paray hian rahon main...

----------


## RAHEN

aur me tau hoon he wahan par... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

chalo mil k dua karte hain mere liye dua karna mazaar main dua  @ GC...lolzz...main khud makkah k kareeb hon lolzz...

----------


## RAHEN

ehhehe..phir tau aap har jumma jate honge makkah mein...

----------


## friendlygal786

Salam... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam..how ru..

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok sis, and urself  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Hello folks..Hws everybody ?

----------


## Shikari

hmm har jumma nahi magar bht baar ata jata hon..aur sunao kia ho raha hai..zahrilionnnn..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hello everyone...

----------


## sona2001

hello to u too miss...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi everyone...

----------


## Shikari

hiiii ..frndly gal wats ur name ???

----------


## friendlygal786

my name is Yasra...but everyone calls me Yassi or Yas  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

ahnn  nice...though the nick is more attractive.. :Wink: // and haan one more thing MASHALLAH u got Arabic looks i recently witnessed to see ur pic.. :Smile: ..

----------


## RAHEN

assalam aleikum...
i m doing fine..shukar al hamdALLAH.wat abt u all...

----------


## sona2001

hello to yas... fatima... n shikari... hello to all

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello sona :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

hello sona bellt..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

idher kya ho raha hai??

----------


## Shikari

idhar kuch khass bas koi koylai sai brush kar raha tha.lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...kaun?

----------


## Shikari

usi ko dhondh raha hon..lolzz

----------


## friendlygal786

> ahnn  nice...though the nick is more attractive..// and haan one more thing MASHALLAH u got Arabic looks i recently witnessed to see ur pic....


thanx ... :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

u r welcumm...

----------


## sona2001

koyele se brush dandasa kahan hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello every one :Big Grin: 

its so hot here:s

----------


## sona2001

kion aag hai kya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya...sooraj aag hi hota hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sona2001

ahaan to mein chaand ko kya kahon  :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

chand ko kahoo..dheemi roshni ..aik khusbu..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chand ko main kehdoongi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

to kab kehrahi ho mujhe lolzzzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## sona2001

pehle munh to dho ke ajao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol @ shiki... 

tum chand nai sitara ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

sahi kaha chand main itne daagh hote hain :P..@ naila lolz..



@saherish ...main moun dho kar aoun..kion.. kia karne ka erada hai loll  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## sona2001

sitare toot bhi jate hain

----------


## Shikari

toot kar phir sai a bhi jate hain..:P..aik na aik to rehta hai hamesha  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## sona2001

yeah yeah... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

lekin woh jo toot jata hai...woh kabhi wapis nahi aata...uski jagah koi aur aajata hai...

----------


## sona2001

yaani shikari sitarey se jaan chootegi

----------


## RAHEN

aww..nahi ve...

----------


## Shikari

acha sahi hai sona.. :Frown:

----------


## sona2001

awww... was kidding na hamdi

----------


## friendlygal786

salaamz everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

lolzz @ sehresh main to usssai bhi bara mazaaq kar raha tha  :Big Grin: ..

----------


## RAHEN

wa alelikum assalam yassi..how r u...

----------


## sona2001

tumhare mazak ki to mein... mallya malet na kardon

----------


## Shikari

lolz..kia kaha sona maine tumhari baat apni taraf sai bhi banayi magar phir bhi samajh nahi ayi :S..lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wsalam yassu sis :Big Grin:  

how r u??

and hello shikI :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

congrats GC  :Smile:  what was it?

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum everyone,
how is everyone doing...
really tense when heard abt the job cuts world wide...this old news is just new for me..any ray of hope?

----------


## Muzna

walaikum assalam rahen

me doing fine what about you  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

wasalam rahen, feels really good to see you back again  :Smile:  
I am doing ok..
and muzna keep coming like this, it's good to see you posting once again and i really liked ur topics in image gallery  :Smile:  looking fwd to more.

----------


## Tulip

:Embarrassment: ops:double post!

Glim...where are you gal? aaj kal aap b kam kam arahi ho.

----------


## Anxious Soul

Salam 2 all.. kaisy hain sab??

----------


## Tulip

wasalam, theek. ap kese hain?

----------


## Anxious Soul

Alhamdulillah I am fine shine... :Smile:  Is forum pe boaht kaam members online hoty hain...

----------


## Tulip

online tou bohat hottey hain per post pata nai kam kam kartey hain.. aap kia karen

----------


## Anxious Soul

hmmm.. I am doing job.. & U?

----------


## Tulip

I am a housewife

----------


## Anxious Soul

aahaan mashallah.. Be happy.. :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Sahil =)

----------


## abhijith_1980

hello guys

----------


## Tulip

Hi abhijith.. how are you?

----------


## Tulip

Hello DT! wassup?

----------


## friendlygal786

Hey sis, how r u...hows evryone

----------


## Tulip

i am good friendlygal...how are you? good to see you here

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx same to u :Smile:  im doing ok..just bz..and hating the weather here. Its very cold!

----------


## Tulip

Oh but it's hot here in Pakistan...come here  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

hehe yea Ive heard its hot there...but a little too hot for me. Im just waiting for the weather to change..it will soon

----------


## Tulip

ok you should wait for it then =)

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum everyone ..
how are you all doing.?

----------


## friendlygal786

wsalam sis, im in college...how r u, wats happening

----------


## Tulip

wasalam rahen, i am fine alhamdulillah, how r u?

friendly...aap kya perhti hain?

----------


## friendlygal786

im doing my bachelors in computer programming...this is my last year, almost done!

----------


## Tulip

oh that's nice  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yassi...i m rightnow  looking at drama serials..what abt you?

tulip: i m also doing good..shukar al hamdALLAH...aaj kia banaya ghar mein?

----------


## friendlygal786

im resting...and reading som poetry online, drama serials..i love PAK dramas. Do u hav a fav one?

----------


## Tulip

I love them too, have you seen new humtv dramas friendly?

Rahen..aj kal ready to cook food aazma rahi hoon  :Wink:  chicken karhayi try ki per achi nahi thi.

----------


## friendlygal786

no sis, I havent seen any lately, been too bz. R ther any good sites online for watching dramas that u kno of

----------


## RAHEN

yah..i do..my favourite serial nowadays i " kitni mohabbat hai" and "bandini" from ndtv imagine...what abt yours yassi?

yah..i do know some good sites for online drama...but you will have to register first there..i usually watch drama serials online..
keep trying tulip ..agar na bana tau chicken chilli tau ban he jayegi... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

rahen yeh to indian soaps haina i guess friendly is asking abt Pakistani channels...right friendly? :s i have a site but i am sure if i can post it here...i'll pm you that  :Wink: 

rahen  :Big Grin:  chicken chilli... :Big Grin:  wo khud hi bana loon  :Stick Out Tongue:  dozen chillies phenk ke :biggrin;

----------


## friendlygal786

yea im talkin bout PAK dramas...thanx for pming that to me  :Smile: 

I dont hav any favs, ther r so many that i like...Mehndi, Maa, Chupke Chupke to mention som

----------


## Tulip

Hello buddies...
yeh kaunse dramey hain? :s i haven't seen any of them.

And rahen where are you??

----------


## friendlygal786

yeh bhi PAK dramas hai, they r a bit old but very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

acha i haven't seen them.

What's happening buddies? how is everyone today? =)

----------


## friendlygal786

Hey sis how r u doing..im at home relaxing on my rare day off

----------


## RAHEN

tulip: i m here.. :Big Grin: 

ulead video studio seekhne ki koshish mein hoon...searching for those...what are your interest nowadays?

----------


## RAHEN

tulip: i m here.. :Big Grin: 

ulead video studio seekhne ki koshish mein hoon...searching for those...what are your interest nowadays?

----------


## Atlantic

Hey gals, what's up?
Me? well, just the same routine, working and nothing much. I want to start reading a book - any suggestions? Spring is finally coming - it's officially supose to start this friday and what time, i don't know. for those who are surprised to read that <--, that's how it arrives in Canada - at a day and at a time, officially. lol.  :Smile:  Waisay it's supose to get cold over the weekend and possibly rain. April is coming - i'm really excited. Why? well, many of my friends' birthdays are coming up and it's spring! yay!

----------


## friendlygal786

Hey evryone...Iqrs sis did u read the Twilight Book, its supposed to b realy good even i want to read it but never find the time

----------


## Atlantic

No Yasra sis, this is the first time i'm hearing of it. I'll check it out. 
last summer what i wanted to read was the The DaVinci Code. It was a big thing - in a bad way that is. But then i got too busy with other things and never got to do it.  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

mE 2! I wanted to read The Davinci Code also but never got to it...it was supposed to be REALLY good. Well mayb someday...

----------


## Tulip

Hello girls...how is everyone doing?
Friendly and atlantic...do you like Sidney sheldon's books?

----------


## unexpected

Hi Everyoneeeee ...:thinking;

----------


## Tulip

hey unexpected...hello! long time...how have you been buddy?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Hey evryone...Iqrs sis did u read the Twilight Book, its supposed to b realy good even i want to read it but never find the time


Vampires & romance are so last century, Yassi. Then again, it's my personal opinion.

----------


## friendlygal786

Maybe they r...but I wanna read the book simply cuz evryone is tellin me its SO good and i hav to take a look at it

----------


## friendlygal786

no i havent

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hello girls...how is everyone doing?
> Friendly and atlantic...do you like Sidney sheldon's books?


No ive heard of him tho..wat type of books does he write?

----------


## Tulip

He wrote some of the best sellers in 80's...his novels were mostly suspense/thriller type.

----------


## unexpected

> hey unexpected...hello! long time...how have you been buddy?


 
I am good what about you???preparing for the exams nowadayss...

----------


## friendlygal786

> He wrote some of the best sellers in 80's...his novels were mostly suspense/thriller type.


oh, ok..i love readin thrillers and mysteries. Are they good, do u hav any fav?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello ma mulan..kaisi ho...exams preparation...is it first term exams???or for board?

hello yassi and tulip...how r u doing???

----------


## Tulip

hello rahen...good morning...i am doing good, how r u today? =)

----------


## Tulip

> oh, ok..i love readin thrillers and mysteries. Are they good, do u hav any fav?


i like many...If tomorrow comes, rage of angels..and windmills of God to name a few =)

----------


## Tulip

> I am good what about you???preparing for the exams nowadayss...


 i am just chilling around...:smileydance;
wish you best of luck then :nerd:

----------


## RAHEN

hello tulip...me doing good...thanks to ALLAH...so what are your plans for today?

----------


## Tulip

have to do some cleaning now and will attend a milaad in the evening. What abt you rahen?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing important...house work and then going through some softwares...a walk in the evening etc...
ahan ...have a great time in milad..which is your fav naat?

----------


## Tulip

I like a few..will share here laters...

----------


## unexpected

> Hello ma mulan..kaisi ho...exams preparation...is it first term exams???or for board?
> 
> hello yassi and tulip...how r u doing???


I am good...its board exams this time...not prepared at all hahahahaha ...i dont feel like preparing...pata ni kya ho gya hai muje hahahaha...

----------


## unexpected

> i am just chilling around...:smileydance;
> wish you best of luck then :nerd:


Thanks ...:wink:

----------


## Tulip

hello...morning everyone

----------


## RAHEN

> I am good...its board exams this time...not prepared at all hahahahaha ...i dont feel like preparing...pata ni kya ho gya hai muje hahahaha...


its not possible that you are not possible...after having highest presence..inshaALLAH studies will get easier for you...bring your interest..best of luck :up;

Tulip: sure tulip..take your time and here it is good afternoon... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

how are you today rahen?

----------


## unexpected

> its not possible that you are not possible...after having highest presence..inshaALLAH studies will get easier for you...bring your interest..best of luck :up;
> 
> Tulip: sure tulip..take your time and here it is good afternoon...


Yeah I'm trying...whtsup with u ?

----------


## Atlantic

> Hey evryone...Iqrs sis did u read the Twilight Book, its supposed to b realy good even i want to read it but never find the time


Hey Yasra sis, i checked out the reviews..um...it's just not my type.
I like stuff like The Lord of the Rings, Life of Pie, English Patient, ...stuff like that. Some fiction, horror and mystery. 
Was a good suggestion though. thank you  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

no prob sis, anytime  :Smile: 

Yea I also prefer horror and mysteries...havent read a good book in awhile tho

----------


## Tulip

then go for anyone discussed above  :Wink: 

hello...

----------


## Atlantic

> no prob sis, anytime 
> 
> Yea I also prefer horror and mysteries...havent read a good book in awhile tho


yeah, Yasra sis, i definite recommend you reading The Lord of the Rings - i've never seen the movie, but i read the book and it's damn good! If i could, i'll read it again and i mean all of it, the three parts. Then you should try Life of Pie - it's really nice too. Skip on English Patient.

----------


## friendlygal786

great, I will try to get ahold of those books. Thanx sis  :Smile:  How r u doing these days, and how is evryone else doing

----------


## porcelein_doll

friendlygal y u so dukhi? avatar bhi sheir bhi sab  ro hee rahe hain

----------


## Atlantic

okay, so today when i came to the office, someone had put a really cute easter chocolate gift on my chair and i love chocoaltes. I am a complete chocoholic! and i have no idea who it is - i've been asking around and my collegue tried to trick me claiming that it was him..but it was so artificial of him, i could tell immediately it was not him...but who was it???

----------


## Tulip

wow...that;s a pleasant surprise atlantic  :Big Grin:  whoever it was, this gesture certainly hav made your day. isn't it? =)

How is everyone today?

----------


## Atlantic

yeah - thanks Tulip. It did make my day and it turned out to be my beloved collegue - she is like a big sis to me.  :Smile:  

Feeling a little tired today, couldnt' sleep last night past midnight so i got up from bed, had some pop, listed to some 30 songs, twice, and then caught cold because i left the window open and finally fell asleep - just want to go home and freshen up for tomorrow. 

How are you doing Tulip? by the way, what's your real name?

----------


## Atlantic

Well, it's raining right now - very gloomy - and it's really nice.

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello people...I m in college, should be doing my work but nah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> Yeah I'm trying...whtsup with u ?


me no having exam..me finished hw and now sitting and talking  :Big Grin: 




> how are you today rahen?


me today fine...first class k passenger ki tarhan relax...what abt you?

----------


## unexpected

thats great sis...hahahaha...just 15 days more than I'll be freeeee :icecream:...
btw I'm very angry at someone here :mad8; hahahaha...ab khair ni us bandey ki HAHAHAHA...:biggrin:

----------


## Tulip

Hello gals... watsup?

----------


## Atlantic

Hi Tulip  :Smile:  

well, it's snowing today!  :Frown:  and everyone thought spring was here...

----------


## RAHEN

15 ...days that really too much...chalo yeh bhi guzar jayega...btw papers kaise ho rahe hain... ma mulan

Hello tulip..kia kar rahi ho...aaj tumhari kahin post dekhayi nahi di...are you doing fine?

----------


## Tulip

Hello friends  :Smile: 
Rahen...i am doing fine, just got a little busy =)
Atlantic...aww...dun be sad...weather change...spring b ajaega  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello evryone...how r u guys  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

I am good friendly, how are you and watsup?

----------


## friendlygal786

im ok sis, listening to music

----------


## Tulip

what are you listening to friendly?  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

hindi songs...sad songs  :Smile:  wat r u upto

----------


## Tulip

oh sorry i went offline, had dinner.  :Smile:  Indian songs are or should i say used to be good, i dun like indian music these days :s haven't heard a good new song in a while.

----------


## unexpected

> 15 ...days that really too much...chalo yeh bhi guzar jayega...btw papers kaise ho rahe hain... ma mulan


Achey ho rahey hain Lets hoper for the best hahahaha...

waise DT pe ab nobody is so regular like we used to be...I hope it gets back like that again :2:

----------


## Tulip

Good Luck Unexpected =) do well :up;

----------


## Atlantic

> Hello friends 
> Rahen...i am doing fine, just got a little busy =)
> Atlantic...aww...dun be sad...weather change...spring b ajaega


Thanks Tulip.

Due to the cold weather i caught cold! and now i'm really sick.

----------


## RAHEN

ma mulan...ameen suma ameen...yah..waise regular abhi kafi log nahi ho pate...climate change k sath sath...yahan par bhi thori khamoshi ho gayi hai.

----------


## unexpected

> Good Luck Unexpected =) do well :up;


Thanks...

Hows everybody???I am having fun but still a little boreeeeed...

----------


## RAHEN

me watching serials...early morning...same here..having good time watching it.
and yesterday bhi acha time guzra...i went to dubai festival city.

----------


## Tulip

Hello DTians  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Hello Maryam sis  :Smile:  How r u

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum and hello.
i m doing good yassi and tulip...what abt you ?

----------


## Tulip

I am doing great girls  :Wink:  what's happening ?

----------


## RAHEN

how you are doing great...any explanations :wink;

----------


## Tulip

well i go to gym regularly now and finally me and hubby are spending dome quality time together  :Wink:  so that's what is making my days great  :Stick Out Tongue:  what about you rahen? and how are you today?

----------


## RAHEN

ahan..gym..that sounds nice to me as always...i m doing good shukar al hamdALLAH...yesterday sand storm aur aaj barish...weather change ki wajah se thori bahut mushkil ho rahi hai..life over is good shukar al hamdALLAH..

----------


## unexpected

yahan bi same situation thi ...itni barish huwi...then we went for a long drive..it was fun!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

oh that's good...i miss the rains here and the weather is getting hotter each day, that's kinda annoying :@

----------


## RAHEN

rain ka tau silsila abhi khatam hoa hai...thora sakoon tau lene do..tulip

sweet_a ...lets join here..how are you doing today...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz
aaawwww mannn...datz sooo sweet...and THNXX yyooo...i was BORED like HELL
m perfect alhamdulillah...u tell rehan? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing good..looking for jobs online...position in govt...but now enjoying here...actually you are sweet..you got noticed

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wowww
everyonez pretty old here...dont bash me my YOUNG ladies :Stick Out Tongue: 
so why is it called TEEN talk???

----------


## RAHEN

because no matter how much your age doesnot help you..in the end one has teen heart :wink;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

so all da oldiez who still feel all rockd up come here to chill huh?:dj;
yeah oldiez have der rightz too:dj;
oh btw rahen...wat does ur nick mean??:g:
is it a name or wat???

----------


## RAHEN

its a  urdu word meaning...paths...
what does "a" mean in ur nick?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

oh sowiz...i spell it as rahein<<path
but wow...datz cute
mine???sheesshhh u srsly think a kido like me wud actly have some MEANING to der nick???
sweet = meethi :Stick Out Tongue: 
a = my name

----------


## RAHEN

not a meaning..but actually what you were thinking when you became a member here..
..is this your first forum you joined...or you are a part of any other forum too?
sweet nick...but i m sure its not diabetic.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

nopz...not my frst forum...i was a regular poster in another pakistani forum...but den went to pak for a few monthz...and wen got bck...didnt feel like goin der n postin again...dont ask why :Stick Out Tongue: 
and what was i thinkin wen i joined desitwist???
to be honest...i have NO idea wat i was thinkin :Stick Out Tongue: 
itz a desi forum...so i juss joined

----------


## RAHEN

dont worry i will not ask...not my thing... :Stick Out Tongue: 
thats why u are v.confident...btw..what are you interested in forums?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

m interested in..
1. TALKING
2. TALKING
3. TALKING
and da list goez oooooooonnnnnnnnnnn :Stick Out Tongue: 
u tell???
how come i duno anything abt rahen???

----------


## RAHEN

because you didnot ask... :Stick Out Tongue: 
talking is a good hobby nowadays..but chatting is more.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolzzz...ok letz make chatting my odd numberz and talking even :Stick Out Tongue: 
so rahen
as i can see...ur frm UAE
and ur a FEMALE :Stick Out Tongue: 
care to share more???

----------


## RAHEN

yah from dubai,  i m married and done BA...
love desitwist...looking for job and willing to do ACCA or MBA

HAve you been through all the options in destwist...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lolz
wow ur married???mashALLAH man
i duno wat u mean by optionz...but yeah i did kinda go around and bug ppl :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Assalam-u-Alekum
How are you all?

----------


## Atlantic

walikumaslam villies bro - i'm good - how are you? for starters, where have you been?

----------


## Atlantic

> hi atlantic.i dont want to do job.but always wanted to study more and more.but as i m still single.my father refused to study me furthur.he wants me to get marry as soon as possible.so lets see wat will b next
> 
> BTW wat do u do atlantic?


hmm...interesting.  :Smile:  so...what are your hobbies/interest? what do you like doing? 
well, i am currently employed in a law firm and working full time.

----------


## EntangleDesi

Howdy :hatoff; do people

----------


## Tulip

fine, shukar alhamdulillah. How are you Mishal? and howz everyone else?

----------


## RAHEN

me tip top...done searching with many universities..for mba...any distant learning site you know is good?

----------


## Rockkker

> me tip top...done searching with many universities..for mba...any distant learning site you know is good?


Hey, Maybe i can help u...  :Smile:  .. App ko online exam denay hain mba k?

----------


## EntangleDesi

Tulip: I'm fine, thank you :] just a little sleepy. how are you?

Rahen: do mean a distance education school?

----------


## Rockkker

My big bro is in SA, He is giving online papers for MBA.

----------


## RAHEN

rokker: nahi rockker mujhe kisi centre(uni, college, school) mein ja kar exams dene hain...
ahan that is nice...which university is he doing it from?

entangle: yeah distant learning...entangle

----------


## Rockkker

Oops, mom is not at home... I forgot the name... will post here later if u wanna know.. Mujhe sirf itna pata hai k Islamabad ki hai Uni.

----------


## Rockkker

Lekin app ko tou centre main jaa kar dena hai naa. Hav no idea abt it, sorry.

----------


## EntangleDesi

will you be taking classes? or just go in for exams?

I don't know of too many schools outside of the States, but make sure it's accredited

sorry I'm confused..could be because I'm still half asleep,,,

----------


## RAHEN

Rokker: thanks for a try

entangle: all i want is to fill my form for registration and give exams...all else is done by private...when the time comes for exams...just go to a selected centre and its done...

is accredited that important...just aquestion?

----------


## Rockkker

anytime...  :Smile:

----------


## EntangleDesi

ahh...soo you need a center who's location is also close to you
and yes, very important..that way you know your classes/exams will be counted towards your degree

----------


## RAHEN

whose location is in my country of residence...many universities provide that...i have already done that from pk...giving exams here...and now i m looking for uk or usa...if i get...
yeah i have also heard abt accredation..but the fact is that distant learning usually have that...or my search is not update.

----------


## porcelein_doll

hi Atlantic..i will pray for u. hope u will b fine soon..great u r working..not like me :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hey Dtiansss
Atlantic. I am fine AlhamduliLiaAllah., nothing special, bas kuch family problems thin, 
kafi new users nazar arahe hain mashaALLAH ajkal DT per kafi ronaq hey

----------


## Tulip

hello all
welcome back villies

I am sorry rahen, i don't know any of those sites.

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hello Villies welcome back dear, DT is blessing with love... MahsAllah...


MYK

----------


## RAHEN

villlies...kia ho raha hai aaj kal...

----------


## Tulip

Good day everyone. How are you today rahen? =)

----------


## RAHEN

me doing fine..tum kaisi ho tulip..aur kia ho raha hai aaj kal.

----------


## Tulip

main theek hoon shukar alhamdulillah aur ajkal b wohi ho raha hai jo hota hai usually  :Stick Out Tongue:  same routine. What's up with you?

----------


## RAHEN

started tuition...aur abhi sending my resumes..to places i think i will want to work...
all this for a change...

----------


## Tulip

alright and is your hubby cool about it? i mean you doing a job n all..

----------


## RAHEN

yeah...i shared with him what/how i feel for many days...and then he told me...i just want your happiness...so go ahead if you are really willing for that...unse aur mere parents se pooch kar mein ne cv bhejna shuru ki hai...job milne mein bhi time lage ga...its tough competition out there during this economic crisis

----------


## Tulip

yeah but it's so nice of your husband to understand you like this  :Smile:  mashAllah.
inshAllah you'll get a good job soon sis

----------


## RAHEN

yeah mashaALLAH he is v.nice.
inshaALLAH...lets see...

----------


## Tulip

Good luck. 
Ok i am leaving now...time for breakfast, sunday brunch  :Big Grin:  
Good Bye =)

----------


## Rockkker

ya right, Nowadays ppl are losing their jobs... Meray bro ko bhi pareshaani rehti hai, aur cousin ki company crisis main chal rahi hai.

Take care tulip. Allah hafiz

----------


## RAHEN

ok yaara,...take care...ALLAH hafiz...

----------


## Tulip

ALLAH HAFIZ both. And it was really nice talking to you both today, had fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Me too..  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> ya right, Nowadays ppl are losing their jobs... Meray bro ko bhi pareshaani rehti hai, aur cousin ki company crisis main chal rahi hai.
> 
> Take care tulip. Allah hafiz


yeah..yahan par bhi aisa he ho raha hai...lekin jinho ne apna cash share holding ya phir investment mein nahi kia...majority of them are in good condition...sheikh zayeds son is wise...he saved much of his money in home...to go through this bad time...

same here tulip...have a great day...

----------


## Rockkker

hmm... meray cousin ki tou company ka ajeeb scene tha, ek customer un ka 50000$ pay ker raha tha, us ne kaha mujhe US main hi service chahiye, koi hua masla, kher. Woh kia gaya, company ki halat buri hogae..

----------


## RAHEN

so what he is doing now ...is he looking for loan..to lift his company again...

----------


## Rockkker

I didnt mean k He owns the company, i meant bus un ki company, jis main woh kaam kertay hain.  hehe. Un ko tension nahi is baat ki k un ki job jae gi. un ki jo role imp hai bohat company main. lekin phir kaam ki tension aagae achanak..

Company owner loan nahi le sakhta. the reason is k pehle hi pesa denay hai ussay apni property ka. Beach k khareebh ghar le rakha hai bada sa, 4-5 gadiyan hain. sabh company se pesa milay ga bol k liya tha, lekin company hi crisis main hai..

----------


## RAHEN

oh acha...
jis din yeh crisis start hoye thay...us kay 1 week mein he...kaft log hospital mein puhunch gaye..as they put their whole account on investment...and lost millions or crores...one of the man i know went in hospital due to heart attack...on the same reason..

----------


## Rockkker

:Embarrassment: ... Allah madad keray un sabh ki jo problems face ker rahay hain, un ki company ka owner itna tension main agaya tha, k desk saaf kernay laga, kehnay laga desk gandi ho rahi hai zara main saaf ker dun.. hehehe  :Big Grin: ... baychaara rehem araha hai us pe..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

sssaaalllaaammmmmzzzzzzzz my broz and sissooozzzz :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

yah may ALLAH help them all...

wa aleikum assalam...how are you doing...

sweet_a: do you know the meaning of salam?

----------


## Rockkker

A.W kia haal hai? yea chi chi kia tha zara batein tou..  :Big Grin:  .. Rahein u there?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

rahennnnnnnnnnnnnnn:sad:
mujhe pata tha u dont like me :Frown: 
lekin itna bara thappar???
how can i NOT know DAT???:locy;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

tumhare GENDER CONFUSION ko chi chi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

awwww, meri behen ka dil todh diya ! hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i better shut up now:shutup:

----------


## RAHEN

> rahennnnnnnnnnnnnnn:sad:
> mujhe pata tha u dont like me
> lekin itna bara thappar???
> how can i NOT know DAT???:locy;


yeh kia baat hoyi...lagta hai tum bhi sensitive ho...
agar pata hai..tau assalam aleykum kyun nahi karti...which means peace be upon you...
tumhare dil se peace be upon you nikalta hai...aur likhne k time..sirf peace...thats not fair...:shutup:

aise he conclude kar lia...that i dont like you  :Frown: ...dekho me ne tumhare liye post bhi kia hai...
http://www.desitwist.com/sentiments-...sts-25653.html

----------


## Rockkker

kyun kia hua??

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

lekin likhne se kia hota hai???log tu AOA bhi likhte hain...sabko meri tarah rahen baji se dande nahi pare:rnop:

----------


## RAHEN

because you are teen and you called me baji... :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ for rahen BAJI:hug;

PS: yeah u can murder me:smileydance;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

(how does she know i am a TEEN???):g:

----------


## RAHEN

nahi sirf itna kafi hai...i dont cross limits... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 
btw...how you are doing today

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

(ANOTHER TAUNT):g:

----------


## RAHEN

sweet_a: hmm..:?

rokker kahan gayab ho gaye...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

MSN MEIN HAI...BULAON?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Yaheen hun... do baday baat ker rahay they tou chotay beech main nahi boltay  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

aray...do choote jab baat kar  rahe hoon tau bade beech mein nahi bolte...:d

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

rahen sisso:hands:

what da hell am i doing??

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i'll bbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

nahi abh tou main agaya  :Smile:  abh tou baat kerni paday gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

i m also brb...take care..ALLAH hafiz...

----------


## Rockkker

ok, me signing out too... take care. Allah hafiz

----------


## villies

thanx Tulip and Yawar...
wats happening ?

----------


## villies

> villlies...kia ho raha hai aaj kal...


 
apna Display Centre bachane ki koshish karraha hun bas kafi months se.. lekin kuch ho nahi paraha hey mujh se ab to bas aisa lagta hey ke sab kuch khatom hone laga hey, 
ap kesi hain or study kesi chal rahi hey I mean study kesi horahi hey ?

----------


## Tulip

oh...inshAllah you'll find a way to protect it villies.

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH...he will...wish you all the best..:up;

assalam aleykum everyone.

----------


## unexpected

Hi sis...how are youuu?

Whtsup everyone?

----------


## Rockkker

None of my friends are online :'( ... and M hell bored.

----------


## unexpected

Hi Rockkerrrr ...wanna be frndz?

----------


## Rockkker

> Hi Rockkerrrr ...wanna be frndz?


umm, we dont know anything abt each other :$

----------


## unexpected

> umm, we dont know anything abt each other :$


We'll know it dont worry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

hehe.. ok, umm.. So wht u wanna talk abt??

----------


## unexpected

> hehe.. ok, umm.. So wht u wanna talk abt??


anything...hahaha I dunno really...I'm really bad at starting any convo...hahahaha...btw check my pm!

----------


## Rockkker

yes m replying it

Sorry for the late reply... cookies problem create ker rahi theen.

----------


## unexpected

thats totally fineeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

uff, lets talk on DT bol ker foran ghayab.  :Smile: ... reply tou kernay diya hota

----------


## unexpected

hahaha sorry for that yaar... :Big Grin: ...ok then ttyl...bye & take care...I think I have made the right choice ( I mean aapko frnd bana ke )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Its ok, ttyl, Take care, Allah hafiz... Same here same here  :Wink:

----------


## Tulip

Hello brother!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wasalam rahen./...hey unexpected, good to see you :hug; how are you doing?

----------


## Rockkker

Hello.. m here  :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

Wht is happening, y i cant see any new posts... maybe the cookies are creating problem..

----------


## Tulip

Hi Omaid, how are you today?  :Smile:  You wake up early or you don't sleep at night like most of the kids do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Dont sleep at night  :Stick Out Tongue: ... lekin ajj kal cable net kaam nahi ker raha tha tou so k fajr ko uth jata hun..  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i hope..cable net phir kabhi kaam na kare...its good to wakeup in the morning... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

hehe, yes... bus addat bun gae... kia kerun. aur woh bhi raat ko hi baat ker sakhti, chup k kerna padhta tha. aur hamain pasand nahi tha esa kerna.. lekin majboor thi. Aur meray liye chordhna na mumkin tha. tou us ne chordh diya baat kerna

----------


## Tulip

hahaha...chalo rahen bhi agayein, hum dono is bache ko pagal kardenge class le le kay  :Big Grin:  

What's up rahen?

----------


## Tulip

Well omaid...kia parhte ho ap?

----------


## Rockkker

Pre-engineering.. NCR-CET colg

----------


## RAHEN

mein thek hoon tum kaisi ho aaj tulip...aur khairiat tau hai abt need prayers...

agar offline na hoa tau shayad... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

ok fine Omaid...would be engineer  :Wink:  

and rahen  :Big Grin:  main theek hun yaar, khairiyat hi hai bus aise hi hai koi kaam duaon ka..dua karna.

----------


## RAHEN

sure yaar...aur sunao..

rokker: tumhe kabhi tumhari teacher ne murgha banaya.?

----------


## Rockkker

Well, dunno... Wesay i wanna be a main stream artist... m a musician  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Ahan...all the best with that  :Wink:  So hamein kab suna rahe ho kuch?

Rahen...guzar rahi hai sis, tum sunao, aj udaas ho kia? ye "living" just living hai ya optimistic living  :Wink:

----------


## Rockkker

Arey wah, kia Q hai, yea kabhi nahi hua tha  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. issi saal huwa lekin.. poori class k saamne bitha diya... murgha bano bol k. main baeth tou gaya lekin murgha nahi bana..  :Stick Out Tongue: ... aur yea ittefaaq ki baat dekhein, woh mera teacher meray dad ka student tha ek zamaane main. Meri tou ghalati bhi nahi thi, main tou mid tem ka ppr de k aaya doosre room se, class settle hui, maine poocha baraber wale se k ppr kesa gaya, unhon ne dekha and i ended up being a murgha.  :Frown:

----------


## Rockkker

Thanx  :Smile:  n Sure, sunaonga  :Smile: 

Ager us teacher ko bata deta kis ka beta hun tou phir ulta galay laga ker bithaa detay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Arey wah, kia Q hai, yea kabhi nahi hua tha  .. issi saal huwa lekin.. poori class k saamne bitha diya... murgha bano bol k. main baeth tou gaya lekin murgha nahi bana.. ... aur yea ittefaaq ki baat dekhein, woh mera teacher meray dad ka student tha ek zamaane main. Meri tou ghalati bhi nahi thi, main tou mid tem ka ppr de k aaya doosre room se, class settle hui, maine poocha baraber wale se k ppr kesa gaya, unhon ne dekha and i ended up being a murgha.


^^ rockkkkerrr:rolling;

----------


## RAHEN

heheheh..acha yeh batao...doston k lunchbox kabhi share kia hai...

 tulip...always take it optimistic...:yeah;

----------


## Rockkker

main tou lunch hi nahi khaata tha, tou share kia kerunga, albatta wesay mera zaroor khaate they doosre  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

That's the spirit rahen  :Wink:  
and funny incidence rockker  :Stick Out Tongue:  aur agar apne abba jaan ko batate tou wo kia kahte? kahein ghar main dobara murgha tou nai banna par jata  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> main tou lunch hi nahi khaata tha, tou share kia kerunga, albatta wesay mera zaroor khaate they doosre


aisa kia le jate thay...jo doosre khatey thay...:gathering:

thanks tulip

----------


## Rockkker

bata bhi diya tha maine... main sabh bol deta hun.. Yaad nahi kia kaha tha..

----------


## Rockkker

arey nahi nahi, bade mufta todh ladkay hain  :Stick Out Tongue: .. mufte main jo mil jae chalay ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arman's

*Hi*




> HEllo everyone in desi talk ...and welcome back hira...:givefl;


Hi I am Armman and i am new for everyone here... So, just wants to drop by to say Salam to alllllllllll.

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^HI

Sweet_a: I wonder if he fits the criteria  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Assallam wallaikum wa rehmat ullah hi barkata hu  :Smile: ... welcome to DT ...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Hi I am Armman and i am new for everyone here... So, just wants to drop by to say Salam to alllllllllll.


OMGGGGGGGGG:kicking:
HHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII:seeya;
how r u armaan???:givefl;
happy to see u:serenade:

----------


## RAHEN

> Hi I am Armman and i am new for everyone here... So, just wants to drop by to say Salam to alllllllllll.


 wa aleikum assalam...Armaan..kaise ho..
aur yahan kaise aaye...pehle introduction mein tau jao...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> ^^HI
> 
> Sweet_a: I wonder if he fits the criteria


he BETTERRRRR:excite;

----------


## RAHEN

yeah..nahi tau intruder ban jayega... :Big Grin:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> he BETTERRRRR:excite;



Easy girl...don't jump all over him...not yet at least

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ i know RIGHT!!
shud we give him some ' cutie puchi' quiz??:g:

----------


## Tulip

Hello Arman, wasalam and welcome here =) How do you do?

----------


## RAHEN

> ^^ i know RIGHT!!
> shud we give him some ' cutie puchi' quiz??:g:


sure...you give the start...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

m juss bein nice doll...so he dznt feel uncomfortable:kicking:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wer did he GOOOO???:frown;

----------


## EntangleDesi

> ^^ i know RIGHT!!
> shud we give him some ' cutie puchi' quiz??:g:


not yet

he needs to come back first...

----------


## Rockkker

Kia yaar armaan, i was surrounded by so many girls  :Stick Out Tongue: ... itni importance mil rahi thi.. tumhaare aatay hi koi mujhe pooch hi nahi raha  :Big Grin: ... sissy's u girls sometimes forget ur innocent lil brothers, when its abt hot men..  i hope u understand wht i mean... Teday dimagh se soncheinge tou teda matlab nikle ga, so zara seedhay dimagh se sonchiye ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

lets leave him alone for time being...
so where were we

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ hahahhaa:rolling;

----------


## RAHEN

> Kia yaar armaan, i was surrounded by so many girls ... itni importance mil rahi thi.. tumhaare aatay hi koi mujhe pooch hi nahi raha ... sissy's u girls sometimes forget ur innocent lil brothers, when its abt hot men..  i hope u understand wht i mean... Teday dimagh se soncheinge tou teda matlab nikle ga, so zara seedhay dimagh se sonchiye ga


hummara dimagh tau seedha hai...aap ka dimagh tedah kab hoa...sad news.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

OOOoo my..was wishing for some action..LOL

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ same here :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...i waznot.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Rahein: Well ehtiyaatan bol diya, ager kuch ghalat samajh liya tou bura naa maan jaein.. Ghalat tou nahi kiya naa...  :Smile: ..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ datz wat bajiz do:sad2:

----------


## EntangleDesi

Rahen: disappointing, yaar..join the action!!!

----------


## Tulip

Ok buddies...time for me to leave, see you laters. Bbyes!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ byezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## RAHEN

ok yaar...i m in action...lekin armaan sahab tau aayen...

----------


## EntangleDesi

Bye :]

I'm out too..gonna call it a night and get some rest

----------


## RAHEN

sure...take rest all of ya...sweet dreams

----------


## Tulip

thanks, bye ED =)

----------


## Rockkker

Bye, take care  :Smile:  . Allah hafiz

Bye, Doll.. Take care.. Allah hafiz

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

bbyyeee dolllll :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i thought tulip was gone already:s

----------


## unexpected

Hiii...howz everyone??
_Posted via Mobile Device_

----------


## Rockkker

Hey, U got my pm? ^o)

----------


## Rockkker

where are all my sissy's :'(... m Hell bored.. someone plz come on... and save me from this boredom!!!

----------


## unexpected

I'm hereeeeeee ...& replying to your pm  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Rockkker

ok...  :Smile: . Kabh se main bore horaha tha... aur koi nahi tha.. Abh thodi daer baad padhnay jaonga tou sabh aajaeinge.  :Frown: 

Wesay main bilkul sahi waqt pe online aaya  :Wink: . i guess meray ane se sirf 5 min pehle aap online aein.

----------


## unexpected

g bilkul...bas 4:30 ki uthi hoon tou soch ri thi awoon ya na awoon hahaha...phir aa hi gayiiiii...5:40 ho rahey hain abi aur sakht bhoooooooooook lagi hai mere kooooooo...nashta bhijwaooo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

waisey GooD MorninG...
aur kya parhney jana haiiiii??
shukar karein gey sarey k aap thori dair k liye tou gaye  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahahaha

----------


## Rockkker

hahaha, TCS ya FedEx?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maths padhna hai, wesay yea sabh yea kyun samajhte hain k main har waqt pc use kerta rehta hun :s ... Common sense istemaal nahi kertay. Mostly main logout nahi kerta, window close kerdeta hun. tou mera status icon online pe rehta hai... ya kabhi kabaar esay hi chordh k chala jaata hun. phir farigh hoa aur koi new post aya tou us ka reply ker k phir chala jaata hun  :Stick Out Tongue: ... m always in my room, studying, listening music or using internet. baaqi kaam nahi mera koi.

----------


## unexpected

O jaise bi hai bhej do bassssss

pata hai yaar hahahaah...thori thori dair baad tapaktey ho aap... :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Wahan pohanchtay pohanchtay sadh jae ga  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Haan bus yehi samajh lein..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ok, m going now.. take care.. Allah hafiz.

----------


## unexpected

Ok jeeee Mr.Kanjoos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

take caree...ttyl...Byeeee

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum everyone...
how are you all doing?

----------


## unexpected

I'm doing good...what about you sis?

----------


## RAHEN

me doing great...how were your exams?

----------


## unexpected

went good..just some practicals are left...I'm getting really bored...any ideaaa what to dooooo...I feel like doing something creative but dunno whattttt...

----------


## RAHEN

paint...draw..or sketch...
take the paper and pen...and start...let your pencil flow... :Big Grin: ...dont think what you are making...but take the start...

----------


## unexpected

yeah I think I should try something  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ok then ttyl...take care...bye

----------


## RAHEN

take care...good bye...sweet work...

----------


## unexpected

Oh yeah I made some sketches...& then did some work in kitchen...time guzar gya hahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Tulip

Hello guys...

----------


## RAHEN

hello tulip...aaj kaisi ho..

----------


## unexpected

Helllllooooo Everyone...:wink:

----------


## EntangleDesi

Hiii :]



I must be loosing my mind - I literally sat here and watched the winking smiley, the way he moves his head and all

----------


## Rockkker

Hmm, kia baat hai ajj kal baatein shaatein nahi horahi??  :Smile: ...

Bada soona soona sa sama hai jee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Hmm, kia baat hai ajj kal baatein shaatein nahi horahi??  :Smile: ...

Bada soona soona sa sama hai jee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

Hii..Bye..I'm going to start getting read..Have errands to run..then off to my friends place, then party...

Have a good day/night everyone

----------


## RAHEN

> Oh yeah I made some sketches...& then did some work in kitchen...time guzar gya hahahaha lay_ball:


what did you make in your sketches?

----------


## Rockkker

Hey, how r u rahein baji?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hello..i m doing good...tum kaise ho?

----------


## Rockkker

me fine too... you still there? these damn cookie problem. refresh kerne pe old page phir khol deta hai, pata hi nahi lagta post aya hai.

App global moderator hain, tou app Killaa ko ban nahi ker sakhteen? app k mod panel main option nahi ^o).
Mujhe tou laga ussay ban kerdeinge...

----------


## RAHEN

i dont want to ban..ads are deleted...anyway..

whatsup these days...

----------


## Rockkker

nothin much, exams ho rahe hain... tension rehti hai... aur kuch kerne ko nahi  :Frown: 

All friends are busy with uni. out going bhi nahi main, and nothin to do at home except for music and internet.

----------


## RAHEN

exams ho rahe hain...and you say nothing much...me surprised...

sub parh liya...ya kuch bhi nahi parha...

----------


## Rockkker

Hehe... I actually meant nothin much except for exams..  :Stick Out Tongue: ..

----------


## RAHEN

thanks God...you didnot mean that...
how many papers are left?

----------


## Rockkker

Aj pehla tha, next 5th ko hai iss liye ajj thoda rest ker raha hun  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

best of luck for your exams then...

yahan par tau second year k exams kal he khatam hoye hain...what are you planning to do graduation in?

----------


## Rockkker

Engineering main hun... depends on my grades.. Ek main hi nikamma hun family main, mom director hain school ki, dad retired principal govt. colg k, bro is in SA, apa top kerti hain KU k BS department main, aur mera interest hai music industry main, jis k baare main khandaan main dur dur tak kisi ne nahi soncha  :Smile: . Mujhe to zabardasti engineering kera rahein hain :'(... jo insaan jahan acha hai woh kerne do. mere liye comp. science sahi tha.. ek tou luck bhi saath nahi deti :'(... itni achi taiyaari thi ajj ki, lekin acha nahi hua ppr.

----------


## RAHEN

what is the merit for engineering in pk...or it depends abt the place to place.
ahan..good family background...mashaALLAH...
do you live like soldiers...everything on time.

----------


## Rockkker

depends...

Tulip baji kahan hain ajj kal? aateen heen naheen DT pe
-----
hehe no no no. Esa nahi hai.

Btw how can ya even think abt it  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Hamesha raat ko daer se online hota hun main, i mean kabhi bhi mil sakhta hun on 24/7 you never know when ya'll find me on.

----------


## RAHEN

nowadays i also find her busy in the morning..i hope she is doing good...

----------


## Rockkker

Hmm... achi baat hai. 

So wht are you planning to do in your holidays?

----------


## RAHEN

job...
i m not really willing to celebrate these holidays...have done enough.
what abt you?

----------


## Rockkker

Hmm. k.

Well everyday is a holiday for me.  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe.

Apa ki shaadi hogi july main InshaAllah. Tou bus ushi main busy hunga.

----------


## RAHEN

> hehe no no no. Esa nahi hai.
> 
> Btw how can ya even think abt it ... Hamesha raat ko daer se online hota hun main, i mean kabhi bhi mil sakhta hun on 24/7 you never know when ya'll find me on.


really..your parents are v.friendly then...i have some frnds whose parents are in this type of profession..hence their parents expect them to be a symbol of time management...but not the extreme...

happy to know that...marriage...within family or outof family?

----------


## Rockkker

Within family... woah, yea sawaal kesay dimagh main aaya  :Smile: ... Cousin se horahi hai.

And yea they are friendly... lucky me!! :yahoo:

Shayad un  k parents ne cast away dekhli, uska bada gehra asar pada hai  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

yehi sawal aata hai pehle dimagh mein isliye...best wishes from me...

i dont think they must hve watched that movie...it is just that they want their kids to be best...i just smiled when one of my teacher told me that her son in universityl wears those dresses which she brings from market...he cant make his own choice..and i waz like..what???

----------


## Rockkker

Thankyou.  :Smile: 

well, yea baat tou mujh main bhi hai, i wear almost whatever my mom brings for me... shart sirf itni hoti hai k woh girlish light colors naa hon, like sky blue kinda.  :Smile: 

Parents tou yea sabh k chahte hain... Yea time management wali baat pe tou depend kerta hai parents strict hain ya nahi..

------------
wesay ajj kal k zamane main ache ladke kahan milte hain asaani se  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wesay apa bhi bs ker rahi hain, unhon ne bhi bs kiya hai, aur apa k dewar yaani meray cousin ne bhi bs kiya hai, aur phir mera ek aur cousin kerayga, luks like these guys will gonna make their own company  :Smile:  hehe

----------


## Rockkker

I guess you are gone... Take care, c ya later. Allah Hafiz.

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe..true true...company tau banegi...aur chale gi bhi ... :Big Grin: 
ache larke tau mil jate hain lekin religious nahi milte...

may be that happens with majority of guys then...
ok me off now...take care..ALLAH hafiz...

----------


## unexpected

Hellllllloooooooooooo :biggrin:

----------


## RAHEN

too big hello...
how are you doing ? and how is the weather in ur country.

----------


## unexpected

I'm fine & weather its HOT HOT...:bounce:
wht about u sisoooo...how r u?

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing good...busy with online services poll..what abt you..kia kar rahi hoo...except being on dt.

----------


## Rockkker

Hello Every buddy!! How r u all?

Tulip baji kahan hain app?! 

And sweet a seems to be busy too ^o).. kaafi din se baat nahi hui.

----------


## unexpected

HEEEEEEELllllllloooooo...:dticon_rolleyes:

Howz everyone???

----------


## porcelein_doll

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii unexpected :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys! what's up...well here it's raining today and i'm liking it. 
Excited for the long weekend - want to go to Atif Aslam's concert...and sleep in...yep, that is my plan for the long weekend.

----------


## Rockkker

Hey, thatz kewl, hope u enjoy.  :Smile: 

Maine tou zindagi main ek hi dafa concert dekha hai. Woh bhi ghalati se. hehe

----------


## glimmering_candle

hello ppl :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Rahein baji, I told u to ban this guys ip  :Stick Out Tongue: 

This looks more like a advertising forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

i will let him do it again.
youtell..how ur exams are going on...or they are finished...
-------------
aaj baat maan li tumhari. referring to ban.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Thanx  :Stick Out Tongue: 

2 are left, chem and urdu. chem is on 18th and english is on 23rd.

----------


## RAHEN

too much time in mid...i waz never given this much time...during exams..lucky you...
do you know how to write urdu through editor?

----------


## Rockkker

yea  :Big Grin:  lucky me! 

wht ya mean by write urdu through editor?

----------


## RAHEN

like english typing..can you type urdu...

----------


## Rockkker

^^ no... y?

----------


## RAHEN

just a thought...nothing else.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

okie dokie  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hello everyone...
how is your day going today?

----------


## Rockkker

mine is going phantaastic  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

mine is like..what to do? in my mind.
..what you are doing..that makes it fantastic?

----------


## Rockkker

NO STUDIES!!! hehehe.. that makes it PHANTAASTIC!

----------


## RAHEN

you have exams right...are you prepared?

----------


## Rockkker

Yea kinda  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## RAHEN

good.. nahi tau parents dono tumhe sabak yaad karate

----------


## glimmering_candle

well mai nn to examz main b nahi parhti... :Big Grin:  like rokker said k itnay holidays... i also had thme ... but dint avail thm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Meray exams khatam!!! :yahoo:

^^ app k bhi exams khatam hogae naa? ^o)

----------


## Rockkker

*knock knock* any body home??

M hell bored.. :cry:

----------


## RAHEN

heheh...kyun koi online nahi hai...
mein ne tau job shurur kar dia hai..of teachers...teaching students of grade 1...isliye subha nahi aati...

----------


## Rockkker

koi online hi nahi araha ajj kal :cry:

Gud, congratulations sis  :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

wow rahen - congratulations! That's awesome! 
How do you like it? Do you teach at home or is it an institution?

----------


## Rockkker

^^ i guess its institution, grade I k bache subha tou school main honge  :Stick Out Tongue:  ghar pe tuition thodi le sakhte hain

----------


## Rockkker

hey sissy's :hiya; waiting 4 ya here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

dont call me SISSY!!!

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Mein a agai

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ hailllaa!!!
veilll!!!i hope ur NOT a sissyy!!!

----------


## Rockkker

Welcome  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ u called her a sissy???and now WELCOMING her??
hhhaaaiiiiiiiiii!!

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Sissy mtlb?

----------


## Rockkker

uff, dont give a wrong turn to wht i said.. BEHEN WALI SISSY.. not ur scaredy cat wali sissy

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

sissy matlb ppl who r scared ov everything and u know...bheegi billi type
aur rockker hum sabko sissy bol raha hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Ji nahin we r not sissy Rocker Sissa hai ful tym

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

rockker SISSA haiiiiiiii
aahhhahahahahhaha
GOOD one
hahahahahhaha:mocking;

----------


## Rockkker

sweeeeet!!! this is not gud :cry:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Ap boly tu its okay nd wen we say its not okay . Bhuth na insafi hai yeah

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ wwhhaatt???
ur a sissa!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

totally agree wid veil!!!>...itz ok if u call us sissy!!!
and bad if we call u sissa!!
rockker iz a SISSA!!!

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Sissa Sissa

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

SISSA
WHERE R U???
DONT PROVE US RIGHT!!
come out here SISSA :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Kahi chupa gia aftr al Sissa jo hai

----------


## porcelein_doll

pakistan ki garmi se sissa b pighal kar mom ban jata hai ...rockkker tum b to nahi mom ban gaye?

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Mom ban gia tu Jaal jai ga ,lagta hai dar kr soo gia

----------


## porcelein_doll

nahi 3 sisssy uske khawab main ayen gi how he can sleep :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## porcelein_doll

ek sissy q kam ho gayee :Frown:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Sisssy nai female tigerz .dehko dehko sissa dar raha hai

----------


## porcelein_doll

sachi main rockkker bhai ki awaz hee nahi nikal rahi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ hahahhahaha @ u both
dayyam grlzzz!!!
hez a sweet guy...letz stop messin and be nice to him :Stick Out Tongue: 
and yeah
he didnt mean to call us sissyz as in 'not brave enuff'
but sissyz = sisstaz  :Stick Out Tongue: 
sorry rockkerrrr!!!
anyhowwww
letz start chilliinn!!!
veil...i dont see u much
r u new herE??

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Hmm me guez ur rite he iz naraz , wel me yeah new in posting ,actually me in habit of forgeti my pasword though quite old member neva postd much earlier as me did toda

----------


## Rockkker

@Sweet: shukriya meri bay-gunaahi ki gawaahi denay k liye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

^^ yea m also a old member joined in 07, at that time I found nothin interesting here  :Stick Out Tongue: .. But few months ago, I logged in, and found some interesting topics.. plus cuz my girl left me.. this was a perfect place to share my feelings and nikaal all the dil ki bhadaas.. hehe

BTW she'll come bk..  :Stick Out Tongue:  INSHAALLAH  :Smile: 

SHE WILL!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome back veil...kafi dino baad dekhi ho..kahan thi?
hello everyone...

----------


## Rockkker

Hey, rahein baji. How r u?

----------


## RAHEN

hellol..i m doing good..what abt you?

----------


## Rockkker

Alhamdulillah m fine... Exams khatam  :Smile:  so luking forward to farewell  :Smile: ..

----------


## porcelein_doll

hows everyone here???

----------


## Rockkker

Fine... wht abt u?  :Smile:

----------


## porcelein_doll

i m ok just having flu..thx for asking..and sorry for last nite :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

oh God rockker
cant u like talk abt somethin else for once???

----------


## porcelein_doll

hi sweet_a...was missing u here :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

aawwwww dolll...*hugz*
how r ya sista???
oopz
forgot to say hi
salamzzzzzzzzzz everyoneee!!!

----------


## **Veil**

> welcome back veil...kafi dino baad dekhi ho..kahan thi?
> hello everyone...


yeah Me fine bas kuch busy and sometimes i forgot my passcode  :Frown: 
but now Me back

----------


## Rockkker

@PD baji: its ok, anything for my SISSY's  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe.

@sweet: Ofcourse not...  :Smile: ... and m fine.. thankyou  :Smile: 

@veil: SISSY rakhlein pass code  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> @sweet: Ofcourse not... ... and m fine.. thankyou


ahan:slap:

----------


## Rockkker

now wht was that chamaat for ^o)

----------


## RAHEN

> Alhamdulillah m fine... Exams khatam  so luking forward to farewell ..


farewell mein tau bahut maza aata hai...puri zindagi yaad rehta hai...when it is?

----------


## Rockkker

yep..  :Smile:  heard its on 30th.. not confirm..

----------


## porcelein_doll

> @PD baji: its ok, anything for my SISSY's  hehe.
> 
> @sweet: Ofcourse not... ... and m fine.. thankyou 
> 
> @veil: SISSY rakhlein pass code ...


thanx alot sissa:yucky:

----------


## Rockkker

Rockkker a.k.a sissa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## porcelein_doll

rockkker wat is a.k.a i read it twice but didnt get :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

a.k.a= Also Known As

----------


## porcelein_doll

u got mice name rockkkers :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

hehe yea sissy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## porcelein_doll

yes sissa :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

abh tou thread ka naam sissa sissy chat rakh dena chahiye  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

Tulip baji kahan hain :s ... sadiyan guzar gaein lekin woh aein hi naheen, itna bhi kia busy hogaein.

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys, what's up?
it's so cold today - had to wear a sweater. The weather keep on changing. One week it's nice and warm...suddenly, the next week it's cold.

----------


## Rockkker

itthay tou garmi hai bohat. :-s ... pighal jae insaan..

----------


## Atlantic

lol - that's because you are in pakistan bro. 
I'm referring for myself. It's been raining all day today...but i like rain...it's Allah's rehmat.

----------


## Rockkker

Yea i know, main tou bus yahan k mausam ka haal bata raha tha  :Smile: ... And yes you are right.. wesay mujhe woh mausam pasand hai jabh chaon ho, thandi thandi hawa chal rahi ho. no garmi no barish no thand no barraf.

----------


## porcelein_doll

yes now stop this sissy sissa talk rockker sissa :Stick Out Tongue: we have to talk something else :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

yes u r rite sissy  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe. ok ok. Hmm.. So how r all the sissy's  :Stick Out Tongue: ..

------
Well m hell bored, have nothin to do.. Plus now there is this another big museebat called Practicals, starting from monday. Haye Allah, rehem ker.. Subha subha inni pyaari pyaari neendh main se uth k jaana  :Frown: , saday huai lab main ghanton kaam kerna, phir kadakti hui dhoop main ghar wapis aana.. :cry;

----------


## Rockkker

yes u r rite sissy  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe. ok ok. Hmm.. So how r all the sissy's  :Stick Out Tongue: ..

------
Well m hell bored, have nothin to do.. Plus now there is this another big museebat called Practicals, starting from monday. Haye Allah, rehem ker.. Subha subha inni pyaari pyaari neendh main se uth k jaana  :Frown: , saday huai lab main ghanton kaam kerna, phir kadakti hui dhoop main ghar wapis aana.. :cry:

----------


## porcelein_doll

wish u good luck sissa for practicals...i will pray for u :Smile: ...i m ok...missing sweet_a...dont know where is she?dhoop main wapis aao to remember me sissa :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Thank you so much  :Smile: .. yea me too, online ai tou thi.. lekin meri baat nahi hui. And yea sure.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum...
dt mein aana...meri sari thakan utar deta hai...nice to be here...now..how is everyone?

----------


## Atlantic

good to hear that rahen. Me alright...the weather here is really crazy. It's been cold all last week and it is expected the same this week too. I don't know when the summer days like the warm-days-everyday not just every-now-and-then will come  :Frown:

----------


## Rockkker

Yea forum ko kia hogaya hai  :Frown: .. Soona soona pheeka pheeka padh gaya hai  :Frown: ..

----------


## porcelein_doll

i m agree wid u rockkers isi liye DT pe kam aTI HON

----------


## Rockkker

sis naa hi ziada anay se naa hi kum ane se faida hoga. DT ko phir se chatpata bananay k liye new interesting threads bananay honge.

----------


## mr.hasnain

> Yea forum ko kia hogaya hai .. Soona soona pheeka pheeka padh gaya hai ..


mein ab aa gia hon na, tension nai lenay ka... :giveflower;

----------


## Rockkker

hehe.. ok good  :Smile:

----------


## mr.hasnain

*tu yahan aur koi nai hay???*

----------


## Rockkker

Hain hain.. Lekin abhi aatay nahi pheeka pheeka hogaya forum.  :Frown: . Kuch mazaydaar thread banainge tou aeinge naa.

----------


## Rockkker

Kahan gae sabh  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

koi hai is andheri gufa main jis se main baat ker sakun  :Frown:

----------


## pshah

*this is just hilerous*

[youtubevid]xdGGnsLvWVE[/youtubevid]

----------


## Yawarkamal

Heelo bhai log sub kaisa hy ,,, aik dum jhakas na ?

Myk

----------


## Tulip

Hello guys salam
kaisey ho sab?  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...kaisi ho..howz life...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

HHHHHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAZZZIIII!!!:serenade:

----------


## RAHEN

no spamming sweet n mr.bazi
btw how are you?

----------


## Tulip

Hello everyone. How are you all ?  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Salam and welcome here zing
ham random batein aur faltoo guftugu ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) I mean gap yahan martey hain..

----------


## RAHEN

wa aliekum assalam...
yeah gupshup ka silsala yahin se shuru hota hai.

----------


## Tulip

ji..
Salam rahen, how are you today ?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing good...how abt you?

----------


## Tulip

I am ok Rahen =) What's going on at your side?

----------


## RAHEN

nothing much...wait i will bring zing here...this place is good for long chats...

----------


## Tulip

I am here  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

me also here...i m thinking to log off now..as i have to find jobs now...tc..ALLAH hafiz..

----------


## Tulip

alright rahen, take care. See ya!

----------


## Zing

hehehh.. arry.. muej pehly bta diya hota..a wain me itni tension di :P

----------


## coolshoaib

Zing Bhai kis ne aap ko tension de di?

----------


## Tulip

kesi tension zing, 2 times link post kia rahen ne wahan and then we both left  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How are you Shoaib?

----------


## Yawarkamal

hello mamoo log kya ho raha hy , kaisa link ? aur kya hal chall hy ..

----------


## coolshoaib

Alhamdolillah I'm fine.

----------


## Yawarkamal

gr8 , aj my  friends going on vecation , 1 pakistan , 1 india

----------


## RAHEN

aww..eid phir akele akele?

----------


## Yawarkamal

Bus kuch aisa hi hy , but have some more friends from india , koi lunch , dinner ka program banaty hain...

uss ky ilawa no musti here

----------


## coolshoaib

Yaar jab dost pass hon to masti hi masti. :-)

----------


## villies

Hello Desisssssss
how are you all? howz going Ramadan Karim?

----------


## coolshoaib

I'm fine, Ramzan is also going great.

how r u?

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi villies how are u ,EID MUBARAK ...kya bat hy app bohat kum online ah rahy hain.?

----------


## villies

> I'm fine, Ramzan is also going great.
> 
> how r u?


 
am gud by the grace of ALLAH

----------


## villies

Hello MYK I am fine and you?
thanx and Eid Mubarak to you too and all Dt family. Yes ajkal time nahi milta hey Dt per ane kelye, I miss you all

----------


## wejk1

Hello, this is great article. I have blog and I thanks to say you thanks. Regards!

----------


## RAHEN

welcome here ...keep coming

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum
How are you all?

----------


## RAHEN

wa aliekum assalam...me doing good..how abt you?

----------


## Tulip

Salam friends... :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

Walaikum Salam

----------


## Tulip

Kese ho bro? kya horaha hai..

----------


## coolshoaib

bus time paas kar raha hon.
aaj kal dosre shehr main posting ho gai hai to ab on weekly basis par ghar aata hon. Ise leye DT ko bhe weekends par he join kar paoun ga. :-(

----------


## Tulip

Oh! That's a bad news...
Tou kesa hai wo new city? adjust ho pae ho wahan?

----------


## coolshoaib

han chota se hi shehr hai (Jhelum). abhi to 1 week hi hua hai, try kar raha hon adjust honi ki, But it's very difficult.

----------


## villies

Hello desiss
kese hain sab ?

----------


## coolshoaib

Allah ka Shukar hai.

Aap kaise hain?

----------


## Yawarkamal

> han chota se hi shehr hai (Jhelum). abhi to 1 week hi hua hai, try kar raha hon adjust honi ki, But it's very difficult.


 
Hi , jehlum is 100KM away from my city CHAKWAL...its not a small city its also a Jehlum District...Even after rawalpindi train station here between nothing..

But where u from shoaib exactly?

----------


## Tulip

Hello buddies...

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^Hi buddy  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum and hello...
whatsup these days?

----------


## coolshoaib

> Hi , jehlum is 100KM away from my city CHAKWAL...its not a small city its also a Jehlum District...Even after rawalpindi train station here between nothing..
> 
> But where u from shoaib exactly?


Mujhe pata hai k Jhelum District hai magar agar iska comparison Rawalpindi ya Islamabad se karen to yeh bohat chota shehr hai. Motorbike par 15 minutes main aap shehr k 1 kone se dosre kone main ja sakte hain.  

Basicly mera taluk Mardan se hai, magar maine sare life Islamabad man guzare hai.

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Mujhe pata hai k Jhelum District hai magar agar iska comparison Rawalpindi ya Islamabad se karen to yeh bohat chota shehr hai. Motorbike par 15 minutes main aap shehr k 1 kone se dosre kone main ja sakte hain. 
> 
> Basicly mera taluk Mardan se hai, magar maine sare life Islamabad man guzare hai.


 
Obviously Islamabad & Pindi are huge...Mardan is famous for army recruting...thanks for replying...:horse::chillax;

----------


## friendlygal786

Salams everyone  :Big Grin: ...how are you people...I missed everyone!! Nice to be bak, so wat is going on wit evryone these days

----------


## coolshoaib

Hi, how r u? we missed you too. very happy to see you back.

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam and welcome back Yasra :hug;
How have you been and where were you! Missed you soooo much here and feel so good to have you back.  :Smile: 

Hello Shoaib, how are you?
And how is everyone Rahen, ED, Yawar...

----------


## coolshoaib

I'm fine Tulip.

----------


## friendlygal786

coolshoaib--im fine thanx  :Smile:  how bout u, hows everything...
Tulip--Hi sis same here missed u guys...I ve been ok, hanging in ther, u tell hows life treating u

----------


## coolshoaib

Alhamdolillah everything is going great.

----------


## Atlantic

hi there everyone, how are you all? 
it's so nice to be back at DT. I have been reading some posts from last 15 minutes or so...and the whole time i've been smiling...just wanted to say DT is cool and it's good to be back and among the people i can relate to...you guys make DT awesome..keep it up!  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

Iqra sis...how r u! Missed u, its so nice to c u again...I also came bak after quite a while. So how is life, ur health and family, hope u r doing well sis  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi DT's , its so nice to see DT's Back , WELCOME BUDDIES >>How are u all>NOW DT ROCKS >>>>>

Take Care ..

----------


## Atlantic

> Iqra sis...how r u! Missed u, its so nice to c u again...I also came bak after quite a while. So how is life, ur health and family, hope u r doing well sis


Hi yasra sis, thanks for warm welcome...especially when it's getting so cold outside..lol  :Smile:  i've missed DT too...i've notice many members are like yourself, hina, endurer, rahen...spotlessoul...rarely come...every now and then there's a point in our lives..when you kind of have to go away for a while...i guess one of those times...life is good...don't want to say could be better...because it could be worse...health fell...not good...family is fine...how about you? how are studies, job and family?

----------


## Atlantic

> hi DT's , its so nice to see DT's Back , WELCOME BUDDIES >>How are u all>NOW DT ROCKS >>>>>
> 
> Take Care ..


 awe, that's so sweet. DT always rocks! good and how r u?

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Wasalam and welcome back Yasra :hug;
> How have you been and where were you! Missed you soooo much here and feel so good to have you back. 
> 
> Hello Shoaib, how are you?
> And how is everyone Rahen, ED, Yawar...


Hello , i m absolutely f9 ...How are u  ? Mazy main ?

----------


## Tulip

yup ab maze main yawar  :Big Grin: 

salam doston..
how is everyone? I can't tell you how glad i feel to see Iqra, Yasra and now Glimm back. DT and we all missed you so much guys. So keep visiting and dun leave us again :giveflower;
Lots of other members are also coming back...like volvo..
just want to say a big 'WELCOME BACK' to you all  :Smile:  Keep rocking.

----------


## Atlantic

awe, tulip you are such a sweet heart! Thank you. 
After reading such sweet posts, who wants to leave...Inshallah, will try to stay in touch.

----------


## friendlygal786

> Hi yasra sis, thanks for warm welcome...especially when it's getting so cold outside..lol  i've missed DT too...i've notice many members are like yourself, hina, endurer, rahen...spotlessoul...rarely come...every now and then there's a point in our lives..when you kind of have to go away for a while...i guess one of those times...life is good...don't want to say could be better...because it could be worse...health fell...not good...family is fine...how about you? how are studies, job and family?


Yea...ive just been very busy with everything. Ive been ok sis, job n studies r fine, family is good alhumdullilah...sory to hear bout ur health, I hope its nor too bad...take care of urself sis ur health is most important

----------


## friendlygal786

> yup ab maze main yawar 
> 
> salam doston..
> how is everyone? I can't tell you how glad i feel to see Iqra, Yasra and now Glimm back. DT and we all missed you so much guys. So keep visiting and dun leave us again :giveflower;
> Lots of other members are also coming back...like volvo..
> just want to say a big 'WELCOME BACK' to you all  Keep rocking.


Thanx sis  :Big Grin:  ...feels great to be here, inshAllah will b consistent in being regular  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Salaam
thanks friends and hugs to you both Iqra and Yasra :hug;

How is everyone doing? and where are you guys?

----------


## ammar.rao

*thanks ..good sharing.*

----------


## Tulip

Hello Ammar, welcome to DT  :Smile:  how do u do?

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hi rao , nice to see u here , welcome here , 
well i m thinking one of my college friend name rao..

----------


## Tulip

Hello yawar, hows life?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Ahem ahem  :Smile: 

Asslam-o-alaikum everyon! :Smile: 

Anyone remembers me? :P Or do i need to go to Introduction section first? :P

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Hello yawar, hows life?


HI life is so so ALLAH KA SHUKAR HY 

Aisa lag rahahy money making machine ho gae hy saudia ah kr..kam kam aur bus kam

but koi excitment,fun,love kuch bhi qareeb qareeb nazar nahe...Bus main huu aur bus main hu..aur DT py app dosto ka sath hy ...

Its fine naa ...

App batao?:wiggle:

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Ahem ahem 
> 
> Asslam-o-alaikum everyon!
> 
> Anyone remembers me? :P Or do i need to go to Introduction section first? :P


 
Hi , how are u , definately looks familiar , aur introduction ki tu zarorat nahe hy , Sub DT apny bhai behen log hain..SO

WELCOME BACK

& 
NOw dont run away from DT...

Take care 

MYK

----------


## Atlantic

[quote="spotlesssoul, post: 391234"]Ahem ahem  :Smile: 

Asslam-o-alaikum everyon! :Smile: 

Anyone remembers me? :P Or do i need to go to Introduction section first? 

Hey you! how dare anyone forget you Hira!
I have missed you soo much..good to see you back here...so how is it going? How's life?:wiggle:

----------


## Atlantic

I just got out of my 3.5 hr class turned to 4 hr class. Man it was boring!
These were the 4 longest hours of my life i can imagine! Unless of course you are travelling abroad and are stuck in a flight! lol phew! so now what? well, exam next saturday...just had my lunch and going to library to study...let's hope i can absorb anything...just anything would do for now! too stressed out on what to study and what not to for the exam. Wish me good luck guys and please pray, if you are able to.  :Smile:   thanks.

----------


## Tulip

Hello Iqra, Wish you all the very best for your exams. Don't get stressed inshAllah you'll do good  :Wink:  All the best sis :up;

----------


## Tulip

> HI life is so so ALLAH KA SHUKAR HY 
>  Aisa lag rahahy money making machine ho gae hy saudia ah kr..kam kam aur bus kam but koi excitment,fun,love kuch bhi qareeb qareeb nazar nahe...Bus main huu aur bus main hu..aur DT py app dosto ka sath hy ...Its fine naa ...
>  App batao?:wiggle:


Oh! I hope you do get some time out to enjoy and have fun  :Smile:  Don't worry life changes from time to time. Hope it gets better for you. 
I am doing fine  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

> Ahem ahem 
> Asslam-o-alaikum everyon!
> Anyone remembers me? :P Or do i need to go to Introduction section first? :P


Wasalam. Yes we do remember you and glad to see you back here after so long :yeah:Where have you been and how are you? :giveflower;
I remember you question and answer topic  :Big Grin:  enjoyed it. Please be regular now and keep on touch.

----------


## Atlantic

Thank you Tulip = inshallah!

----------


## Tulip

:Smile: 
Hello friends.

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Oh! I hope you do get some time out to enjoy and have fun  Don't worry life changes from time to time. Hope it gets better for you. 
> I am doing fine


 
yaa i know , since last 3 years i changed couple of mobiles but there is only one welcoming greeting message when we switched on mobile its "CHANGING BELONGS TO LIFE"  :thinking;

Take care :mocking;

----------


## RAHEN

yawarkamal: hehhe...changing belongs to life...hehehe..well the question is do you agree... :Big Grin: 
Atlantic..: Best of luck dear...:up;

----------


## Tulip

woah! Look who's here! 

Welcome back Rahen :hug; How have you been sis? So good to see you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

> yaa i know , since last 3 years i changed couple of mobiles but there is only one welcoming greeting message when we switched on mobile its "CHANGING BELONGS TO LIFE"  :thinking;
>  Take care :mocking;


What has mobiles got to do with life Yawar? :thinking;

----------


## Yawarkamal

> yawarkamal: hehhe...changing belongs to life...hehehe..well the question is do you agree...
> Atlantic..: Best of luck dear...:up;


 
Ohh hoo je aya nooo ki hal hy yar nazar nahe andy... kithy hoo tusii..:clap2: looking very happy like heee hee

well i do believe because life tu har lamha daily something change hota rehta hy naa..

changes are necessary otherwise life dull..:lildevil;:sad:

----------


## Yawarkamal

> What has mobiles got to do with life Yawar? :thinking;


 
Pls yar ziyada sochna nahe :clap2::nono; dimagh py zor parta hy ... but i like that sentence its reality...

ok well now a days if u remove mobile from your life then its hell:lildevil;:wounded1::evil::cry::thumbdown: mobile and wallet and key chain 3 things i always carry with me and everyone i think... 

now what u say ...

----------


## RAHEN

> woah! Look who's here! 
> 
> Welcome back Rahen :hug; How have you been sis? So good to see you


oh thanks for that welcome...btw...tomorrow november starts...and tulip..how do you feel...

----------


## Tulip

what's with november? :s
I am good rahen, how are you  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

> Pls yar ziyada sochna nahe :clap2::nono; dimagh py zor parta hy ... but i like that sentence its reality...
>  ok well now a days if u remove mobile from your life then its hell:lildevil;:wounded1::evil::cry::thumbdown: mobile and wallet and key chain 3 things i always carry with me and everyone i think... now what u say ...


Guess you are right, plus it's hard to even concentrate on what you just said when i already have headache and flu  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

its mY BirthDay in November :P

@ Tulip: Get Well Soon Now A days this flu thing is common everywhere cuz of changing weather!

----------


## coolshoaib

My birthday is in November too.

----------


## Tulip

Good. Thanks Omar  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Guess you are right, plus it's hard to even concentrate on what you just said when i already have headache and flu


Thanks koi tu bat mani app ny ...:hands::cold:

:cold:Allah app ko jald acha kary..AMEEN:hiya;

----------


## Yawarkamal

> My birthday is in November too.


 
Oh je advance HAPPY BIRTDAY MUBARIK ho...

----------


## coolshoaib

> Oh je advance HAPPY BIRTDAY MUBARIK ho...


Thanks.

Kuch zayada hi advance ho gaya.

----------


## Tulip

hello friends. how is everyone?

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi all, how are u tulip , salam 2 all..

take care

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum all of you...
yeh saal tau khatam hone ko aaya hai...but before that...we have eid here..tell me who is preparing for this coming  eid...
i m not doing much...what abt you all...

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam Rahen, i am good how are you? helllo yawar  :Smile: 
rahen i haven't done anything like preparation or anything. How abt everyone else?

----------


## coolshoaib

I think it is a little bit too early to start preparation of upcoming Eid. I haven't started anything yet.

----------


## Tulip

Well there are abt 20 days left, isn't it? :thinking; 

Salam all  :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

Yes you are right.

----------


## Tulip

well Shoaib 29 days itnay ziada nai hotay, kaprey banwaney aur baqi sab lene k lie.

----------


## coolshoaib

29 nahi 20, Ladies ki tayariyan to 2 months pehle se hi start ho jati hain.

Main pechle eid wale kapre he pehnoga. 
Zayada tayari eid ki qurbahi ka janwar lene ki ho rahi hai.

----------


## Tulip

yeah that's the main thing to do i guess  :Smile:  aur kyaa horaha hai Shoaib? hows work?

----------


## coolshoaib

Alhamdolillah work thek chal raha hai.

----------


## coolshoaib

Aap sunaen Aj kal kya ho raha hai?

----------


## Tulip

Good to hear that  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Haan bachon idher batao kese lagi dedicationS?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coolshoaib

bohat aaala.

----------


## Tulip

Nice per ab main pareshan hun k zing konsi karistani main laga hoga mere lie. Ab uska next target main hi hun ap k baad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zing

hhahhahahahha nai api apa ke liye soecial dhoond rah thaa :P abi mil nai rahiiii but the search os on... :

----------


## Tulip

Chalo let's see kya dhoondh k laatey ho ap  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur kya horaha hai?

----------


## coolshoaib

mere nishane par to aap dono hain. par koi aap loge se relevant pic dhondne mai bara time lage ga. magar choron ga nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zing

hahhahh


yar sahi kaha shoaib.. same prob here...


m so lazy  rit now.. hehheh


kuch nai aapi.. log muje bdy wish kar rahy hen aur me calls attend kar raha hon bed me hi lait kar:P

----------


## Tulip

ohhh!!! IS IT YOUR BIRTHDAY TODAY ZING!!!

----------


## Tulip

> mere nishane par to aap dono hain. par koi aap loge se relevant pic dhondne mai bara time lage ga. magar choron ga nai


hehehe Allah bachaye  :Stick Out Tongue: ray:

----------


## coolshoaib

jitne marzi duaen kar lo ab to duaon ka bhi koi faida nai hoga.

----------


## Zing

> ohhh!!! IS IT YOUR BIRTHDAY TODAY ZING!!!


JEEEEEEEEEE 
;sharmaty hue:

----------


## Tulip

Chalo ji chalo..dekheingey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

> JEEEEEEEEEE 
> ;sharmaty hue:


  OH MAN! I am so sorrrrrry! Let me make a topic for you:type:

----------


## coolshoaib

> ohhh!!! IS IT YOUR BIRTHDAY TODAY ZING!!!


nahi bhai aaj nai hai,

aab isko bhi ghalat wish na kar dena. :lol;

----------


## Tulip

wo khud keh raa hai :s :s

----------


## Zing

> OH MAN! I am so sorrrrrry! Let me make a topic for you:type:


hehhehe

nai aapi please dont :P


its okk u can wish me here only..


:P

aapa ko fine to padd gya already.. ab kya ho sakta hey


i cnat blv U FORGOT  :Frown: (

----------


## Tulip

Zing! What is your date of birth boy? 13/14??? :s

----------


## coolshoaib

Mazak kar raha hon, mujhe nai pata hai k iska birthday kab hai.

Phir b soch samajh k wish karna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

:Frown:  ab main kya karun... DT bdays mein kyun nai araha... :bh; I am so baad with remembering bdays...

----------


## Zing

haahhaah
yes shoaib.. u r right

magar mohterma koSOCHNY ki kahan fursat hey aaaj kal :P

hehehe

aaapi bas YAHIN woosh kar den.. baqi rehny den ke kon hey kab hey kahan hey :P

----------


## coolshoaib

Tulip Jaldi Thread bana do warna mujhe hi banana pare gi.

Magar ache tarha soch k banana. kahen aaj iska bday na hua to...

2sre dafa muafi nahi mile gi. :-)

----------


## Zing

haahahaah


yaaa right ..:P 

magar tum kyun fikermand hoty ho.. tum ne kon sa gift den ahey koi muje :P

----------


## coolshoaib

Kon ho tum bhai, kiska birthday, kaisa gift. Main to ghalti se iss jaga par aa gaya hon.

:lol;

----------


## Zing

yaa wohi to.. :P 

ghalti se hi sahi magar sahi jaga ponch gye :P


heheh

chalo ab batao TUM HO KON :P

----------


## Tulip

lolz! Touba hai logon!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Chalo meine bana bhi diya aur har jagha posts bhi kardein.  :Smile:  Zing, kesa jaa raha hai aajka din? cake kata?

----------


## Zing

hehe shukriya aapi.. but... sighh khair :P 

Thanks a ton  :Smile: 


well me ne apny new year ki shuroaat khoob SOO ke li hen

hehe ta ke sara saal relax rahon lolzzzz

aur abi aap ke stah hon.. for 30 more mins.. 

:P

----------


## Tulip

Sigh khair kya zing? 
Aur is waqt to shaam ka time haina :s abhi uthey ho??

----------


## Zing

hehe yes aapi :P

woo kafi dins e bahut tired thaaa aur neeni bi aa rahi thi.. so aaj jee bhar ke soyaa:P koi call bi nai attend ki hehehe :P

----------


## coolshoaib

Yar Zing maza nai aaya,

apka birthday hai, aur main ghar main "lobya" kha raha hon.

itni kanjosi bhi kya koi cake to le ata, hamara b mo metha ho jata.

----------


## Zing

bhai.. muej bi yehi shikayat hey TUM jaisey doston se



tum to fir bi Lobiya kha rahy ho


mer epas to Dry Channey bbi nai hen  :Frown: 

aur haamari IS family ki Badi Boodhi Mohterma Tulip ki mojoodgi me bi hamen YEH sab khana padd rah ahey

muej to sharam aa rahi hey   :Frown:

----------


## coolshoaib

Tulip aap to kam az kam home made cake he la daite.

----------


## mrsunnymunny

this is somee finee desi tallkss

----------


## mrsunnymunny

lol.. i really mean it.. great forum though

----------


## Tulip

Thank you Mr. Sunny and welcome here. How are you doing today?

----------


## coolshoaib

Hi Tulip. How r u?

Kahan Ghaib theen 1, 2 din?

----------


## Tulip

Hello Shoaib, main to yahi thee, mujhe to aap sab nai dikh rae :s 
I am fine, how are you?  :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

acha  :Big Grin: 

I'm fine too. as usual at job in Jhelum. InshaAllah will go to Islamabad on weekend.

----------


## Tulip

alright, wish you a lovely weekend with family  :Smile:  I am having tea right now, anyone want it?

----------


## RAHEN

HEllo Everyone...whats up...

----------


## Tulip

Hi Rahen, how are you?
I am very tired right now and shoulder pain is making it more difficult for me...
how about you?

----------


## RAHEN

shukar al hamdALLAH..
take some rest dear...health is wealth...
me for now tc...wish to chat now with ya..but i think that will happen some other day...

----------


## Tulip

thanks for the concern Rahen, feels good  :Smile:  
umm yeah ok, inshAllah we'll chat soon. Take care

----------


## chinmin

what do we do hear. Chatting???

----------


## Tulip

yes, general chit chat.
So how is your first day at DT going? Hope you are enjoying here

----------


## Tulip

And this is another thread where we beat boys  :Wink:  you have to play fpr girl :yeah:
http://www.desitwist.com/forum-games...-10153-59.html

----------


## chinmin

Quiet good. great forum...Will visit that thread and see what is it. Till now great...If I miss any rule. please inform...I am newbie to this forum...

----------


## chinmin

very interesting game. I liked it...

----------


## Tulip

Sure, I'll tell you. Good to know that you are having fun =) what else is happening ?

----------


## coolshoaib

Tulip girls k sath sath boys ko be is game pa invite kia karo.

Aap to waqaee hum boys ko harane k chaker main ho.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

ye haal dekho...main kyoon larkon ko invite karne lagi? mujhe apnay paon pe kulharii marney ka koi shouq nai hai shoaib  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coolshoaib

agar apne paon par kulhari nai marni to hum boys k paon par b to na maro. :-)

----------


## Tulip

Good Morning DT
Shoaib, aap already itney sarey ho wahan, ki farq peenda aye!

----------


## coolshoaib

Good Morning to you too.

----------


## Tulip

what's happening Shoaib? Breakfast mein kya liya aaj?

----------


## coolshoaib

aaj anda aur parath with chai.

----------


## Tulip

nice. I am leaving now, good day. Allah Hafiz =)

----------


## coolshoaib

ok Allah Hafiz

----------


## Tulip

hello again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coolshoaib

hi, hello, welcome again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

hello and same to you  :Wink:  What's up?

----------


## coolshoaib

nothing just having dinner and on DT at the same time. :-)

----------


## Tulip

Okay. Do you go out with your friends??

----------


## coolshoaib

Why did you asked that ??


alot.
Two hours earlier i was with two of my best college friends eating dahi bhale at market.

----------


## coolshoaib

I spend almost my whole weekend with my friends.

----------


## Tulip

I just asked it casually as you seem more like a homey to me  :Smile:  and that's a good thing. But it's that you also catch up with your close buddies.
Sighs i miss my friends  :Frown:  good old college days

----------


## coolshoaib

Ohh I wish I could be more homey.

I just love outing, watching movies with my friends. 

my mother always complains that you give all your time to friends, when will you give time to us.

I also miss my college days. you always remember your school and college days. they are in your memory forever.

----------


## Tulip

Oh then it looks like i had a wrong impression  :Wink: 

AoA friends, how are you all? Eid kesi guzri ?

----------


## Tulip

And I miss you all  :Frown:

----------


## samsungaiwa

thank you very much

----------


## coolshoaib

Hi Tulip and everybody where are you?

----------


## zxcvbzxcvb

zzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Tulip

^wake up kid! :lol;



> Hi Tulip and everybody where are you?


I don't know, how are you shoaib? good to see you  :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

i'm fine. how r u?

----------


## Tulip

I am good, just a little tired. Howz work?

----------


## coolshoaib

work is going fine. I'm on two days leave.

----------


## RAHEN

ahan...are you feeling fine shoaib?

yesterday kafi dino baad...kafi deer tak barish hoyi dubai mein...and i m like..enjoying it...pk mein bhi abhi rain tau lazim ho rahi hogi...

----------


## coolshoaib

haan kal Islamabad main bhi baris hoi. aaj bhi asmaan badalon se bhara hua hai.

----------


## RAHEN

aur abhi tau yahan par baras bhi gaya hai...infact baras raha hai...

----------


## Tulip

lucky people  :Big Grin:  maza lia ap ney barish kaa?  :Big Grin:

----------


## coolshoaib

bohat magar door se daikh kar.

----------


## Tulip

acha? apko bheegna nahi pasand?
and guess what friends, it's raining here today!! :yeah:

----------


## Phenom

islamabad me to buhat sarrrrrrrrrrrdi he

----------


## coolshoaib

> acha? apko bheegna nahi pasand?


Summer main to barish main bheegna pasand hai. magar winter main to koi bhi barish main bheegna nahi chahe ga.

----------


## Tulip

okay =)
So howz everyone today and what's going on? Farhan, nice to see you here  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

HEllo eVeryone...whats up...

----------


## Tulip

not much going on rahen, how are you ?  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

*Hello Guys...*

----------


## coolshoaib

Hello Girls...

----------


## Tulip

Hi Shoaib  :Big Grin:  Where are you and how are you? Hows things going ?? I am getting really bored right now.

----------


## coolshoaib

I'm here, fine, things are also going great. koi acha sa topic he start kar dain.

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum .
whats up with you all...

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam and welcome back rahen :givefl; 
Not much just the old routine stuff, you tell how have you been? 

Shoaib..when i am bored i can't do anything new and creative  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coolshoaib

^ ok then i'm waiting for you to become unbored & creative.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

oh thanks tulip...:givefl;
shoaib..kia karna chahiye...tulip ko creative karne mein...

----------


## Tulip

hello guys, i am just having a bad day perhaps. How are you all?

----------


## RAHEN

i hope another day is a good day for you...

----------


## Tulip

let's hope that rahen =) How is everything at your end?

----------


## coolshoaib

Tulip Jee apki boriyat katam hoe k nahi?

----------


## Tulip

:Big Grin: 
thori thori hui hai per ajeeb din hain shayed mausam ajeeb hai :s

How are you shoaib and what's up?

----------


## Tulip

:Big Grin: 
thori thori hui hai per ajeeb din hain shayed mausam ajeeb hai :s

How are you shoaib and what's up?

----------


## coolshoaib

Main b thek hon, abhi thori dair pehli office se aya hon.

----------


## Tulip

oh acha, ap boriyat mein kya kartey ho? do you go out with friends or do stuff by yourself??

----------


## coolshoaib

sometimes go out with friends, or sometimes start "stumbling".

----------


## RAHEN

aaj kal waqt ka andaza nahi hota...aur phew ho jata hai...rest karne ka time mil jaye...yehi ghaneemat hai...

----------


## Tulip

oh what you do most of the time rahen?

Stumbling shoaib? you mean the internet or somewhere else?

----------


## coolshoaib

Off course on internet. :-)

----------


## Tulip

Right  :Big Grin:  

How is everyone doing?

----------


## RAHEN

> oh what you do most of the time rahen?
> 
> Stumbling shoaib? you mean the internet or somewhere else?


reading books...and household work...what abt you?

----------


## Tulip

i also read books sometimes and watch movies and do the work  :Big Grin:  and i love to go out for a walk or shopping or dinner.

----------


## RAHEN

have you seen that movie Veer?

----------


## Tulip

no i haven't. How is it?

----------


## coolshoaib

I haven't either.

----------


## Tulip

Hello Shoaib

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi everyone ,veer dekhny ka time he ne mil raha.

----------


## RAHEN

veer box office mein super duper flop hoyi hai...lekin jab release hoyi thi...usse pehle se he mera dil tha movie dekhne ka...mujhe tau bahut achi lagi...especially katrina ki second look dekh kar tau ziada...:d

----------


## Tulip

Second look? Is katrina there in this movie?

----------


## Johan King

Hi!!!sweet guy evn i loved the eng songs of the film namaste london esp. the one when katrina is to the church...it words r smethin' lik 'ur my best friend' plz cud u help mi to dwnlod tht song...itz really cool...plz...but im sorry tht i ***** ans to ur question...best wishes buddy!!!

----------


## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum all of you...
how are you doing?

----------


## Tulip

wasalam rahen doing fine alhamdolilah, what about you?

----------


## Atlantic

Hi guys, how is it going?
Well, i was bored and just came online..and one thing leading to another..ended up on DT. Good to be back. Well, i just watched My Name is Khat this past weekend and i totally enjoyed it. It was nice to see a muslim remaining a good muslim throughout the movie, for once. I thought it was well done. Anyone else watched it?

----------


## Tulip

hey hello! how have you been?
I have watched it but i wasn't very impressed with the story, expected much more than just that.

----------


## Atlantic

hmm..what were you expecting? i liked how they brought the illness to public awareness...and the terrorist issue..was ok too...but i thought it was well put together. 
i've been good..how about you?

----------


## Tulip

i am okay Iqra.  :Smile:  What was i expecting...umm...i don't know, a stronger script perhaps.

----------


## heeree

hi.frinds i am  ... ... ...  ... ... ... ... ... ...

----------


## Tulip

Hello friend..you are...

----------


## imported_admin

Routine test 

/ignore

----------


## Tulip

hello admin, good to see you here

----------


## RAHEN

ooooo la la la...
whats up everyone...needed a break from busy schedule...hence landed here....
how are you?

----------


## coolshoaib

Hello Rahen good to see back again. 

I'm fine.

----------


## gclokesh

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 1 posts.

----------


## Tulip

Hello guys =)

----------


## Atlantic

hey guys...how is it going?

----------


## Endurer

Not good  :Frown:  How're you?

----------


## Atlantic

> Not good  How're you?


What happened? I'm good. It was really cold today....and it rained too...however, suppose to be really nice and sunny tomorrow. Plus we are visiting our new temporary office tomorrow, field trip..yah.......due to G8 summit being held in Canada this year...our office is re-locating staff for 1 week...due to high security....to me...all unnecessary...but hey if they got money to spend...whatever...plus it cuts on my travel time.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> What happened? I'm good. It was really cold today....and it rained too...however, suppose to be really nice and sunny tomorrow. Plus we are visiting our new temporary office tomorrow, field trip..yah.......due to G8 summit being held in Canada this year...our office is re-locating staff for 1 week...due to high security....to me...all unnecessary...but hey if they got money to spend...whatever...plus it cuts on my travel time.


Great! I hope the weather compliments your trip.

Meh? Stupid cash deposit machine withheld my cash and now the bank needs 5 business days to go through the machine, tally the slips, identify me through CCTV footage, and get through the red tape. In other words, business is closed for 5 days.

----------


## Atlantic

LOL, awe. For that big of an amount....should've expected it. feel better. is main bhi koi behtri ho gi.  :Smile:  patience.

----------


## Endurer

Right now repute is getting hurt  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

^ in other words...5 days chutti karo...aur ghoomo phiro... :Big Grin: 

Assalam aleikum...
how are you all...

----------


## Endurer

They deposited the funds back into my account today so yupeeeee!

Wasalam sis. Theek, aap sunaen?

----------


## imported_admin

This is a test of the new auto embed video function at DesiTwist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hR9-Ef1uBo

----------


## Atlantic

Hello everyone, what's up?
---
I just hit my co-worker with a marker....lol, totally unlike me.  :Wink:  It was a perfect shot too.

----------


## Tulip

lol!  :Big Grin: 
Hello Iqra, I am fine..how are you?

----------


## Atlantic

I'm good how are you? What's new/old? 
Me kinda bored today....did go out ...but i dont know..may be tired..it's been very busy in the office all this week.

----------


## moonshah

LAOUD and clear...show him who is the boss until he dumps you...Look forward how how you will handle the new boyfriend.

----------


## Tulip

Hey guys
Iqra, I am bored too buddy

----------


## Tulip

Salam guys,
How is everyone doing today?

----------


## sikandar107

yes everything is fine n what abt u?

----------


## Tulip

I am also fine Sikandar =) thank you. 
Starving though... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sikandar107

Starving????? Kyun kyun kyun???? Te tou sarasar ghalat hai bhae???

----------


## Tulip

Not now. Just had breakfast/lunch or dinner..whatever you call it.

What's up with everyone here?

----------


## sikandar107

Everything is up.  Day was good.  Aspiring for tomorrow and motivated too.  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Salam to all !!  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam and that's great Sikandar.

----------


## sikandar107

Who is great???? lol  oh me.... always...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

lol no..your aspirations and motivations are great  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sikandar107

JazakAllah  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Hello to all.... koi hai yahan pe???

----------


## Tulip

Hello again Sikandar, seems like I am the only one here now  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

Nahin jee main bhi hun.  :Big Grin:  Lekin ye masla kya hai?  Aap online dikhtee ho lekin reply nahin aata?

----------


## sikandar107

Gosh... it was indeed a hectic and tiring day.  Eyes are on pain again.  will wait for sometimes and then go to close eyes.

----------


## Tulip

Good Morning everyone.

Hope you are feeling better today Sikandar =)

----------


## sikandar107

Good Evening !!

----------


## Tulip

Good evening Sikandar, how are you? =)

----------


## sikandar107

I am gud Tulip. Thanks and how abt you?  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Good Morning to all  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Good Afternoon buddy, I am okay, how are you?

----------


## coolshoaib

Hello Sikandar and Tulip, what's going on??

----------


## Tulip

Hello Shoaib, great to see you. I am fine friends..ap dono kaise hain aaj?

----------


## coolshoaib

Alhamdolillah main b thek hon.

----------


## Tulip

MashAllah good..aur kiya ho raha hai aaj kal main?

----------


## coolshoaib

wohi jo kal parson ho raha tha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

main tou hamesha theek hun bhae...

----------


## coolshoaib

Allah aapko hamesha Thek rakhe.

----------


## Tulip

:Big Grin:  aamin..
Kal parson kya horaha tha Shoaib?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## coolshoaib

Kal monday tha... Office, aur parson sunday tha ghar so k guzara.

----------


## Tulip

Nice nice..

----------


## sikandar107

Salaam to all !!  :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

Walaikum Salam

----------


## sikandar107

Good evening to all !!  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Salam guys, how is everyone?

----------


## sikandar107

Wasalam Tulip - I am fine as usual and you?

----------


## Tulip

I am good too Sikandar. 
I wonder when is Rahen, Atlantic and everyone else coming back :s

----------


## Noor_Gal

A-O-A!
Hi! I am new here!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam, welcome to DT and this particular topic too  :Wink:  
So how are you doing?

----------


## RAHEN

Rahen came back... :Big Grin: 
how are you all doing...?
due to some reasons i have problem in using internet.... :Big Grin: 
how is everyone doing...?

----------


## Muzi

Hey ya'll been a while hehe

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum
kese ho dosto ?

----------


## sikandar107

Great to see all you buddies.  I am sure your resurgence will make DT as delightful a place as it used to be.  God Bless U all.

----------


## Tulip

Wasalam and welcome back guys. So good to see you all here.

----------


## Muzi

hehe yeah people its been a long while!

----------


## Noor_Gal

HELLO EVERYONE! 
SALAAM! 
Namaste...
ETC......

----------


## RAHEN

same here..i feel so good
the weather is awesome...and yes we all are going ahead in life...
for me..i. have become a school teacher... :Big Grin: 
what abt you all?

----------


## Tulip

that's a good news Rahen, how is Qasim?  :Smile:  




> HELLO EVERYONE! 
> SALAAM! 
> Namaste...
> ETC......


Wasalam...how are you noor?

----------


## Muzi

> same here..i feel so good
> the weather is awesome...and yes we all are going ahead in life...
> for me..i. have become a school teacher...
> what abt you all?


Congrats sis, that's awesome  :Big Grin: 
I finished my degree, now doing masters and secured a job with Deloitte on completion of masters  :Smile:

----------


## Noor_Gal

> that's a good news Rahen, how is Qasim?  
> 
> 
> 
> Wasalam...how are you noor?


I AM GREAT! Hby?

----------


## RAHEN

tulip: qasim is recovering from measles that he had...and me doing great... :Big Grin: 
Muzi: that is awesome...i m h apppy to read that...you secured a job as?
noor gul- welcome here dear...whats up?

----------


## Tulip

Oh...Get well soon Qasim =) 




> I AM GREAT! Hby?


I am not so great....cough cough.

congrats Muzi =)

----------


## RAHEN

...the gift of this weather...cough cough

----------


## Tulip

lol..exactly rahen. Who else is suffering from it?

----------


## coolshoaib

welcome back Rahen, and congrats to both of you (Rahen and Muzi) on job.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




> lol..exactly rahen. Who else is suffering from it?


well i suffered a lot but Alhamdolillah now i'm fine.

----------


## Tulip

Oh..good to hear that you are fine now Shoaib =) I am recovering too.

----------


## novidat

hy guys i am new member of this froum

----------


## Tulip

Welcome here

----------


## Muzi

> tulip: qasim is recovering from measles that he had...and me doing great...
> Muzi: that is awesome...i m h apppy to read that...you secured a job as?
> noor gul- welcome here dear...whats up?


As a trainee auditor  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Nice. Congratulations Muzi.

----------


## Muzi

Thanks tulip  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

You're welcome.

Hello guys.

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

kese hain sab ?

----------


## Atlantic

good...how r u bro and everyone else?

----------


## Tulip

Hello friends...

----------


## Endurer

What's up DT?

----------


## Tulip

Not much endurer, how are you?  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

doing good...back after long time...done with the portion completion and preparing children for exam...next month...thankfully there are no exams for grade 1 this year...
how abt you brother and tulip?

----------


## villies

> good...how r u bro and everyone else?



absalutly fine by the grace of ALLAH..
I miss You all Dtianssssss

----------


## RAHEN

ahan...villies you are back in dt...welcome back...

----------


## villies

> ahan...villies you are back in dt...welcome back...


Assalam-0-Alekum Fatima
how are you and all? 
Heyyyyy I miss you all....

----------


## RAHEN

i m doing good alhamdulilah...
what is keeping you busy nowadays.

----------


## Endurer

hello, long time!

----------


## omar_khan159

so everyone is talking about nothing? lol this is a kool thread!

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hello Friends
?!! Hajj Mubarak !!

----------


## mrbaazi

Assalam-o-Alekum

----------


## villies

Assalam-0-Alekum...
Miss you all dtiansssssss

----------


## Endurer

Wasalam  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Asslam aleikum

school year is ending and summer camp going to start....any information of a great summer camp in Dubai...I have searched through google...it is too far...

----------


## Atlantic

does anyone even come here anymore????? Seems like everyone has abandoned DT. The title/login page has not changed from years i think. what's going on! where has everyone gone!

----------


## RAHEN

same question here...>
btw eid mubarak...

----------


## Atlantic

jazakallah sis, eid mubarak to you as well! how was it for you? i posted some baby pics on fb...check them out. you have to go to albums though. mine was great....except it was kinda hot. all past yeas mostly we've been celebrating eid in winter here..and finally the ramadan came in summer and my god...it's hot..yet enjoyable. had a great feast with family all day and just family time. what about you guys????

----------


## RAHEN

Alhamdulillah...i had a great ramadan as i was having holidays and good time to spend with my children as well focus on ibadah..my uncle and aunt also came to visit us after doing umrah...the new facility in makkah is awesome for tawaf with special needs. Eid was some how fine as my daughter had a hand on iron ...and it was paining her a lot..i put ice on it to cool but instead it became bubble and now i m putting medicine still it pains....anyways..eid was a good time to celebrate....and now its time for back to school.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Hello  :Wink:

----------


## Tulip

hello guys

----------


## Endurer

Hello girls

----------


## Tulip

I guess I am the only girl here for now. Anyway..what's happening?

----------


## Endurer

That's untrue  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I'm listening to dubstep over at RDIO and wishing for coffee to magically appear.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

Wesay how wonderful it would be if everything we think about magically appears in front of us  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

uh huh? What'd you want to appear?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## friendlygal786

> Wesay how wonderful it would be if everything we think about magically appears in front of us


Soo wonderful hehe

----------


## Tulip

Ya  :Big Grin: 




> uh huh? What'd you want to appear?


lol! the list is endless endurer.

----------


## Endurer

This just made me laugh.

----------


## Tulip

lol  :Big Grin: 
So what's up guys?

----------


## Endurer

Having a warm cup of tea while listening to Tainted Love by Marilyn Manson. 

[media=soundcloud]soundcloud.com/cukkaali/marilyn-manson-tainted-love[/media]

----------


## Tulip

nice song. I've had a busy day...and I am very tired now.

----------


## Tulip

Hello guys...

----------


## Endurer

Hello! Happy international women's day!

----------


## Tulip

Hi... Thanks  :Big Grin: 

Happy women's day to all the women and the men who cherish them as mothers, daughters, sisters and wives.

----------


## Tulip

That's the place Sikandar!  :Smile:  Welcome!

----------


## sikandar107

Got it - Thank you !!

----------


## sikandar107

Waise aapke weekend kaise rahe. Jaahir hai achhe hee huye honge.  Kyunke aapne kaha hai "I am fine now".  :Smile:   Darasal meri angrezi bohut achhi nahin hai tou mujhe aise hi apni zubaan mein baat kerne mein asaani hoti hai.

----------


## Tulip

My weekend went okay Sikandar...and I think your angrezi is better than mine  :Big Grin: 
How was your weekend?

----------


## sikandar107

Mine was hectic coz. I am so engrossed with my upcoming projects and year end targets, hardly getting time to even sleep for more than 3 hrs a day.

----------


## Tulip

Oh! That's sad... One should rest well to keep working. I hope you meet your deadlines soon =)

----------


## sikandar107

yes I am trying.  :Smile:  Sometimes I feel like saying - Kiska rasta dekhe ai dil ai saudai, meelon hain khamoshi, barson hai tanhai"..  but yes I wish I am not tired and saturated.  You know Tulip this is the beauty of enterpreneurship, that you are always have authority to take decisions and are prepared to face eventualities of your decisions whether good or bad.  Thats the challenge Tulip to take decisions which are correct most of the time.

----------


## Tulip

I agree with you... Running a business is always difficult and risky but it has it's own perks too =) I've seen and worked in both scenarios and trust me you are better off this way.

----------


## sikandar107

> Hi... Thanks 
> 
> Happy women's day to all the women and the men who cherish them as mothers, daughters, sisters and wives.


My feeling is that the Almight could not have created anything better than a Woman.   It is the best creature.  I cannot imaging a world without the existence of a woman.  Man just cannot go parallel with a woman as a Man cannot ever be a "Mother" but a woman can !! My Best Wishes to all them on this Day of "Women's Day".

----------


## sikandar107

Before entering into Busines, I was well placed in an internationally famous company with fairly good responsibilities and authority.  But some disaster forced me to quite job and then start my own company some 5 years back.  Bas chalta hai ab tou.

----------


## Tulip

That's good Sikandar and I wish you all the best.

----------

